# Show us your KLUNKER 5, SPITFIRE 5 orCRUISER 5



## Tony M

My 1980 CRUISER 5


----------



## Tony M

My  1980 CRUISER 5


----------



## GTs58

This was my 1981 Chestnut. Loved that bike, and it was totally responsible for my Corvette 5 speed *addiction*.


----------



## vincev

This took me a long time to find.


----------



## Schwinn T-Roy BC 669

What's the story on the Clunker 5 how many were sold and when was the first Spitfire 5 dated. Mine 



 has 0819 stamp on head badge and looks like new stickers were added but everything else looks great, I think Finders were sold Originally on this bike??? 
 amazing find in CL for what I paid $$. 

Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony M

Schwinn T-Roy BC 669 said:


> What's the story on the Clunker 5 how many were sold and when was the first Spitfire 5 dated. Mine View attachment 420700View attachment 420701 has 0819 stamp on head badge and looks like new stickers were added but everything else looks great, I think Finders were sold Originally on this bike???
> amazing find in CL for what I paid $$.
> 
> Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk



That's a good question ..I hope someone can elaborate on it


----------



## GTs58

Schwinn T-Roy BC 669 said:


> What's the story on the Clunker 5 how many were sold and when was the first Spitfire 5 dated. Mine has 0819 stamp on head badge and looks like new stickers were added but everything else looks great, I think Finders were sold Originally on this bike???
> amazing find in CL for what I paid $$.
> 
> Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk






None of the bikes named in the title heading came with fenders from the factory but I'm sure many buyers had them installed at the dealers.
My Cruiser 5 was a $150 CL find with no pictures in the ad.   

All the Spitfire 5's that I've seen had a 1979 serial and build date on the badge, but there's only a few thousand that I haven't seen yet. 
What's the serial number on yours? I have a Black Spitfire 5 that has a three month gap between the SN date and head badge date.


----------



## vincev

From what I remember the Klunker name was only a few months then Schwinn was sued because another company had that name so Schwinn dropped the name instead of fighting a lawsuit.The Cruiser and Spitfire followed the Klunker


----------



## Schwinn T-Roy BC 669

I read somewhere that the Mt.bike magazine Klunker in California started by riders who used to make downhill bikes out of Schwinn frames with modified parts BMX bars ,seats etc. For the Schwinn frames were always the strongest. 
 They had the name first like when Columbia's Play Boy bike came in the 60's that had a very short life Hugh Hefner threaten to sue them for the same thing
 As for date codes on my bike I haven't looked them up but KP on frame and 0829 on badge pics on badge is hard to see.








Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit

vincev said:


> This took me a long time to find.View attachment 420699



Nice Bike! That's the first Klunker 5 I've seen that wasn't black. Not that I've seen many.


----------



## Oilit

Schwinn T-Roy BC 669 said:


> What's the story on the Clunker 5 how many were sold and when was the first Spitfire 5 dated. Mine View attachment 420700View attachment 420701 has 0819 stamp on head badge and looks like new stickers were added but everything else looks great, I think Finders were sold Originally on this bike???
> amazing find in CL for what I paid $$.
> 
> Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk



I don't believe they were stock, but yours and some others look factory. I'm guessing they were an option, probably from the dealer.


----------



## PCHiggin

Schwinn T-Roy BC 669 said:


> What's the story on the Clunker 5 how many were sold and when was the first Spitfire 5 dated. Mine View attachment 420700View attachment 420701 has 0819 stamp on head badge and looks like new stickers were added but everything else looks great, I think Finders were sold Originally on this bike???
> amazing find in CL for what I paid $$.
> 
> Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk



I had a black Klunker and a red Spitfire 5.Both had fenders but were aftermarket,dealer installed.I've seen a few Schwinn Cruisers (generically speaking) from that era with Schwinn fenders,they must have offered them sometime.This one certainly has them.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

My Florida ride, a CL find. I believe it was a cruiser 5 because of the welded on lugs. Havent seen it in a few months but I'm pretty sure its an 85. Soon to get a kickback.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Not a "5" but got this from the original owner. Claimed it was all original the way it came off the show room floor. Guess the fenders could be dealer installed. Its an 86


----------



## Tony M

This is my KLUNKER 5 ..I detaild it and added aftermarket fenders..according to the previous owner the springer fork and front atom brake were dealer installed


----------



## GTs58

Nice Klunker Tony. When I was refurbing my Black Spitfire 5 I finally convinced Dan, bicyclebones, to reproduce those top bar decals. Mine vanished and at that time I was about to install some of the old 50's style feather script decals like the 80-82 Cruisers.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981




----------



## Tony M

GTs58 said:


> Nice Klunker Tony. When I was refurbing my Black Spitfire 5 I finally convinced Dan, bicyclebones, to reproduce those top bar decals. Mine vanished and at that time I was about to install some of the old 50's style feather script decals like the 80-82 Cruisers.



Thanks GTs58! I wasn't quite sure if it was a decal or silkscreen


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981

Here's some of my 80s  cruisers...
Only 1 I've sold...red girls 5 speed


----------



## Tony M

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> View attachment 421117 View attachment 421116 View attachment 421115 View attachment 421114 View attachment 421113 View attachment 421112 View attachment 421110 View attachment 421111 View attachment 421111 View attachment 421110 View attachment 421106
> 
> View attachment 421107
> 
> View attachment 421108
> 
> View attachment 421109



That's a nice collection trueblue1981


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981

Thanks Tony M....always looking for more of course !!!


----------



## Tony M

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> View attachment 421117 View attachment 421116 View attachment 421115 View attachment 421114 View attachment 421113 View attachment 421112 View attachment 421110 View attachment 421111 View attachment 421111 View attachment 421110 View attachment 421106
> 
> View attachment 421107
> 
> View attachment 421108
> 
> View attachment 421109



I like that girls 5 speed. .is that original or did you build it?


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981

Red one I got all original. .
Blue one I put caliper fork!!

All are original paint..


----------



## GTs58

Here is a total fake Klunker. If it was real it would have been sold the first day and the sellers failure to mention it's a fake is despicable.  

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322414637000


----------



## Tony M

GTs58 said:


> Here is a total fake Klunker. If it was real it would have been sold the first day and the sellers failure to mention it's a fake is despicable.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322414637000?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE I really hope that nobody buys this thing


----------



## Tony M

GTs58 said:


> Here is a total fake Klunker. If it was real it would have been sold the first day and the sellers failure to mention it's a fake is despicable.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322414637000?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Auction ended. ..It's a good thing that nobody but that crap


----------



## hernandez.rob66

Nice bikes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hernandez.rob66

Here's a picture 1980 cruiser  just 







 got it redone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony M

Good job on your resto...That's a good looking cruiser 5


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Here is a total fake Klunker. If it was real it would have been sold the first day and the sellers failure to mention it's a fake is despicable.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322414637000?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Oilit

Well, he does say that it's powder coated, and he put "Klunker 5" in quotes. The only way I know to be sure is to check the serial number.


----------



## Oilit

Schwinn T-Roy BC 669 said:


> What's the story on the Clunker 5 how many were sold and when was the first Spitfire 5 dated. Mine View attachment 420700View attachment 420701 has 0819 stamp on head badge and looks like new stickers were added but everything else looks great, I think Finders were sold Originally on this bike???
> amazing find in CL for what I paid $$.
> 
> Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk



It would be interesting to compare those fenders with ones from a late 70's Typhoon, and see if there's any difference.


----------



## Tony M

Oilit said:


> Well, he does say that it's powder coated, and he put "Klunker 5" in quotes. The only way I know to be sure is to check the serial number.



One dead giveaway is the rear caliper brake tab or rear reflector tab on the frame...seat, pedals, handle bars, ect


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> Well, he does say that it's powder coated, and he put "Klunker 5" in quotes. The only way I know to be sure is to check the serial number.




I can tell you now that the frame is not or was a Klunker frame. I have never seen a Klunker, or a Spitfire with the flat bracket for the rear fender/caliper brake. I still say total fake just like most of the Cruisers that eBay seller gbrown in Cali produced.


----------



## King Louie

Can't believe how popular these have gotten in the past couple years


----------



## PCHiggin

King Louie said:


> View attachment 422001 Can't believe how popular these have gotten in the past couple years



This has that fender bracket?


----------



## King Louie

PCHiggin said:


> This has that fender bracket?



This is how I got it from original owner


----------



## Tony M

King Louie said:


> View attachment 422001 Can't believe how popular these have gotten in the past couple years



They're the last of the Chicago made balloners and make great riders


----------



## PCHiggin

King Louie said:


> This is how I got it from original owner




Looks original to me?


----------



## Tony M

PCHiggin said:


> Looks original to me?



Look at the picture of vincev's post on this thread ...you'll be able to see the difference in the bracket


----------



## PCHiggin

Tony M said:


> Look at the picture of vincev's post on this thread ...you'll be able to see the difference in the bracket



I'm familiar with the brackets.I guess the Klunker was made with a different frame than the Spitfire and Cruiser? Go figure


----------



## PCHiggin

Tony M said:


> This is my KLUNKER 5 ..I detaild it and added aftermarket fenders..according to the previous owner the springer fork and front atom brake were dealer installed View attachment 421071



What year is it?


----------



## Tony M

PCHiggin said:


> What year is it?



1978


----------



## PCHiggin

Really nice.Wish I'd kept mine.


----------



## GTs58

PCHiggin said:


> I'm familiar with the brackets.I guess the Klunker was made with a different frame than the Spitfire and Cruiser? Go figure




The Klunker and Spitfire had the radius fender bracket and the 80 + Cruisers had the flat bracket.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

What year did they switch from blade forks to tube forks?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Rusty Klunker said:


> What year did they switch from blade forks to tube forks?



I'm no expert here, but I want to guess it's when they went to Taiwan production, 82-83? Someone here will know for sure.


----------



## GTs58

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> I'm no expert here, but I want to guess it's when they went to Taiwan production, 82-83? Someone here will know for sure.




The cantilever framed bikes were outsourced to Murray for the first couple of years after Schwinn completely shut down the Chicago factory (83). Then they were imported from Taiwan. I've seen a few 1982 SN'd Cruisers with the chrome BMX fork so I'm not sure if they started that in mid 82 production or if they were dealer added. The 83 Murray built had the tube BMX fork. This was during a time when Schwinn was going in circles chasing their tale so anything is possible.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

GTs58 said:


> The cantilever framed bikes were outsourced to Murray for the first couple of years after Schwinn completely shut down the Chicago factory (83). Then they were imported from Taiwan. I've seen a few 1982 SN'd Cruisers with the chrome BMX fork so I'm not sure if they started that in mid 82 production or if they were dealer added. The 83 Murray built had the tube BMX fork. This was during a time when Schwinn was going in circles chasing their tale so anything is possible.



Sounds 100% legit to me!


----------



## DIRT HAULER

My Schwinn cruiser 5


----------



## PCHiggin

GTs58 said:


> The Klunker and Spitfire had the radius fender bracket and the 80 + Cruisers had the flat bracket.



OK,Thanks


----------



## Schwinn T-Roy BC 669

Oilit said:


> It would be interesting to compare those fenders with ones from a late 70's Typhoon, and see if there's any difference.



Good idea I should I have two red Typhoons '59 & 68? something I have will be the same! What's the difference in finders and years I've never  thought of looking. I have a ORIGINAL '78 heavy Dudy they should be identical or they are not Original on my Spitfire 5 I will let you know







Sent from my C6743 using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin

GTs58 said:


> The cantilever framed bikes were outsourced to Murray for the first couple of years after Schwinn completely shut down the Chicago factory (83). Then they were imported from Taiwan. I've seen a few 1982 SN'd Cruisers with the chrome BMX fork so I'm not sure if they started that in mid 82 production or if they were dealer added. The 83 Murray built had the tube BMX fork. This was during a time when Schwinn was going in circles chasing their tale so anything is possible.



What did they make in their new factory? I think they continued the lugged lightweights.Must have been more?


----------



## Oilit

Rusty Klunker said:


> What year did they switch from blade forks to tube forks?



I read that ABS Industries, parent company of Ashtabula Forge, closed in October 1982, so forged forks became unobtainable before Chicago closed. I also wonder if they used the Atom drum brakes to the end in Chicago? I've seen late 5 speed cruisers without them, but I don't know if the bikes were original. That could be why they changed the rear bracket type on the cruiser frames, although they were still using the drum brakes in 1980. Somebody out there must know.


----------



## GTs58

The 1980 and 81 Cruisers came equipped with either the Atom drum brake or the cantilever brake. Not sure about the 1982 models, haven't seen to many of those limited birds.


----------



## Metacortex

I've never seen an '80 Cruiser with a caliper rear brake but in '81 it seemed they came with both Atom drum or caliper and I've yet to figure out when the change happened or even if it was random for a while. I've only seen '82 or later Cruisers with caliper brakes (no drum), however the Atom drum brake was used on the Deluxe Twinn 5-speed until it was discontinued at the end of '82 and on the Twinn Sport (10-speed)  through '83 so it must have been a conscious cost-cutting measure to delete the drum from the Cruisers during '81.


----------



## GTs58

I've seen quite a few 1980's in the last 10 years with the rear caliper. Seems this youtube dude has no idea what year Cruiser he has. 




Any of you Cruiser 5 owners have the factory installed paper clip hanging on your rear fender mounting bracket that's welded to the kickstand tube? You'll know it's an original Schwinn paper clip if it's painted the color of the frame.


----------



## Metacortex

Show me an original 1980 Cruiser with a caliper and I'll become a believer. Until then I believe they were all drum brakes until part of 1981.


----------



## thebicyclejungle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebicyclejungle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981

good job on your proof providing... thebicyclejungle...
this should educate some people!!


----------



## Oilit

Here's a Cruiser 5 that I believe was built by Murray in Lawrenceburg, TN. The serial number dates it to late in 1983, probably for the 1984 model year. The forks don't have the fender tabs that the Giant built bikes had, and the head-stock to frame tube joints look just like the Chicago bikes, but the chain stay to bottom bracket joint is different. The front fender is aftermarket, and somebody drilled and tapped the fork to attach the stays. And I think Chicago used Schwinn rims right to the end, but these are probably Murray production items.


----------



## hernandez.rob66

My 1979  schwinn spitfire five speed cruiser






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metacortex

Oilit said:


> Here's a Cruiser 5 that I believe was built by Murray in Lawrenceburg, TN. The serial number dates it to late in 1983, probably for the 1984 model year.




That's definitely a Murray built frame. There was no Cruiser 5 in '83, so it should indeed be an '84 model. What is the 4-digit number stamped in the headbadge? That will indicate the day the bike was built, which is much more accurate for dating a bike than the serial number as that only indicates when the headtube was stamped before it was even welded into a frame.

Here's the '83 catalog page:




Here's the '84 catalog page (Cruiser 5 again available


----------



## Tony M

Oilit said:


> Here's a Cruiser 5 that I believe was built by Murray in Lawrenceburg, TN. The serial number dates it to late in 1983, probably for the 1984 model year. The forks don't have the fender tabs that the Giant built bikes had, and the head-stock to frame tube joints look just like the Chicago bikes, but the chain stay to bottom bracket joint is different. The front fender is aftermarket, and somebody drilled and tapped the fork to attach the stays. And I think Chicago used Schwinn rims right to the end, but these are probably Murray production items.
> 
> View attachment 424075
> 
> View attachment 424076
> 
> View attachment 424077
> 
> View attachment 424078
> 
> View attachment 424079



I really like those gum wall tires


----------



## GTs58

If anyone is keeping records on the dates the 81 Cruisers had rear calipers, here's one with all the date info.
 One sure fire way to tell an 80 from a 81 is there were no Spicy Chestnut 80's and only the 81 models had the surfboard fork dart.
About two years before I started the Corvette 5 speed Registry I was keeping tabs on all the 5 speed Cruisers and Spitfires that sold on eBay. There were 1980 models equipped with rear calipers, but not near as many seen as the 81 models. Something to think about if in doubt about the 1980's never having a rear caliper. Why would Schwinn install the flat bracket on all the 80 Cruisers when all the 78 Klunkers and 79 Spitfires had the radius bracket?   

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162399889568


----------



## Metacortex

GTs58 said:


> About two years before I started the Corvette 5 speed Registry I was keeping tabs on all the 5 speed Cruisers and Spitfires that sold on eBay. There were 1980 models equipped with rear calipers, but not near as many seen as the 81 models.




Can anybody show an original 1980 Cruiser 5 caliper brake model with frame and badge date codes? I started looking at and saving links to them a couple years ago and found many '81 models but the only "1980" models I've seen were actually incorrectly identified '81 or later models like this one: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1980-schwinn-cruiser-5-spicy-chestnut.62829/



> Something to think about if in doubt about the 1980's never having a rear caliper. Why would Schwinn install the flat bracket on all the 80 Cruisers when all the 78 Klunkers and 79 Spitfires had the radius bracket?




For greater manufacturing flexibility (the flat bracket can mount fenders and/or brake, the radius bracket is fender only), with fewer frame SKUs.


----------



## Jeff54

Metacortex said:


> Can anybody show an original 1980 Cruiser 5 caliper brake model with frame and badge date codes? I started looking at and saving links to them a couple years ago and found many '81 models but the only "1980" models I've seen were actually incorrectly identified '81 or later models like this one: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1980-schwinn-cruiser-5-spicy-chestnut.62829/
> 
> 
> Metacortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody show an original 1980 Cruiser 5 caliper brake model with frame and badge date codes? I started looking at and saving links to them a couple years ago and found many '81 models but the only "1980" models I've seen were actually incorrectly identified '81 or later models like this one: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1980-schwinn-cruiser-5-spicy-chestnut.62829/
> 
> 
> 
> For greater manufacturing flexibility (the flat bracket can mount fenders and/or brake, the radius bracket is fender only), with fewer frame SKUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For greater manufacturing flexibility (the flat bracket can mount fenders and/or brake, the radius bracket is fender only), with fewer frame SKUs.
Click to expand...




I don't have a 5 but standard Cruiser, black 1980 ( sold my spicy  1981, 5 some time ago)  so, it is coaster brakes, but, they sure gots the right flat calipeir and fender bracket for em, without drilled fork for front brake. The deluxe models I've seen which, incidentally, seem to be the rarest of the 3 versions,  have flat as well.

BTW the top bar decals that Bones made are too dam long! [grin]

Alternately, now that it's been brought up, I hadn't given a concern regarding the rear fender/brake bracket GT points out, , but, now I sees.

And a quick search revels more So, here's another point. 1980 Schwinn cruiser 5 with old style round fender bracket. It hints that, by design Schwinn must have began the Cruiser 5 with old bracket, virtually the Klunker/Spitfire frame  requiring atom brakes and switched to flat bracket some time in 1980  in order to have the option for atom  or caliper brakes. Price/money warranted change.

So, surely there's some factory stock, without atom brake by mid 1980 but, just too rare to catch. .  In the mean time, this adds another dimension for the 'must have' collector, the 1980 bikes have two different frame set ups. .  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1980-schwinn-cruiser-5.20443/


----------



## Metacortex

Jeff54 said:


> So, surely there's some factory stock, without atom brake by mid 1980 but, just too rare to catch.




Without any credible examples yet being offered up I still believe the drum was standard throughout 1980, however I'd be very interested for somebody to prove otherwise with a real documented example (both frame and badge nos required on an original unmolested bike).



> In the mean time, this adds another dimension for the 'must have' collector, the 1980 bikes have two different frame set ups. .  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1980-schwinn-cruiser-5.20443/




Interesting, from what I can see of the badge on the bike in that topic it appears to be a first month '80 model, unfortunately no frame date is shown but it is very likely from '79. So far it appears the frame brace transitioned in (early?) '80, but the use of the drum continued into '81.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Hi all. I've been following this thread for awhile and it has got me thinking. I really like these bikes and want to put one together from parts, since finding a complete original is out of my price range. I went and dug through my stuff and found a frame that was originally candy red, in fact still is, but the paint is shot. It has the slightly curved (I believe, but will confirm tomorrow in the daylight) brake strap in the rear. My frame is dated DT, which I believe makes it April of 1982. Is this possibly one of those frames? Is it a Chicago built frame for sure? It's definitely wider in the rear section than the middleweight frames I compared it to. There are no special tabs for cable guides or anything. Is this maybe just a single speed frame? Not sure, I just want to identify it and possibly use it on my build. Wondering what else to look for to help figure out what it is. I can provide pics of anything you want to see that may help. Thank you in advance for any info,     Danny


----------



## Oilit

Metacortex said:


> That's definitely a Murray built frame. There was no Cruiser 5 in '83, so it should indeed be an '84 model. What is the 4-digit number stamped in the headbadge? That will indicate the day the bike was built, which is much more accurate for dating a bike than the serial number as that only indicates when the headtube was stamped before it was even welded into a frame.





The serial number starts with JU (September 1983) and the head badge stamp is 0184, which would be the 18th day of 1984 by my understanding, so you're right, it's a 1984, no question.


----------



## Oilit

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Hi all. I've been following this thread for awhile and it has got me thinking. I really like these bikes and want to put one together from parts, since finding a complete original is out of my price range. I went and dug through my stuff and found a frame that was originally candy red, in fact still is, but the paint is shot. It has the slightly curved (I believe, but will confirm tomorrow in the daylight) brake strap in the rear. My frame is dated DT, which I believe makes it April of 1982. Is this possibly one of those frames? Is it a Chicago built frame for sure? It's definitely wider in the rear section than the middleweight frames I compared it to. There are no special tabs for cable guides or anything. Is this maybe just a single speed frame? Not sure, I just want to identify it and possibly use it on my build. Wondering what else to look for to help figure out what it is. I can provide pics of anything you want to see that may help. Thank you in advance for any info,     Danny




My understanding is that Chicago built frames until April of 1983 (DU serial number). Of bikes I have examined first hand, a Sidewinder from Feb. 1983 (BU) looked to be from Chicago and a Deluxe Varsity from June (FU) was from Lawrenceberg. Any electroforged Schwinn from 1982 would be from Chicago. If the front fork has a hole for a caliper brake, you probably have a 5 speed frame. The three speeds also used caliper brakes, but I don't think they built any three speed cantilever frame bikes after 1970. Or at least they didn't list any in the catalogs.


----------



## Oilit

Tony M said:


> I really like those gum wall tires



I hadn't noticed until you mentioned it, but in the ad that Metacortex posted, there's one bike with gum walls and one with whitewalls, both sets Schwinn Studded Balloon.


----------



## Oilit

Metacortex said:


> Can anybody show an original 1980 Cruiser 5 caliper brake model with frame and badge date codes? I started looking at and saving links to them a couple years ago and found many '81 models but the only "1980" models I've seen were actually incorrectly identified '81 or later models like this one: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1980-schwinn-cruiser-5-spicy-chestnut.62829/
> 
> 
> 
> For greater manufacturing flexibility (the flat bracket can mount fenders and/or brake, the radius bracket is fender only), with fewer frame SKUs.



I believe the strike at the factory was from Oct. 1980 to Feb. 1981. I bet that ties in somehow.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Oilit said:


> My understanding is that Chicago built frames until April of 1983 (DU serial number). Of bikes I have examined first hand, a Sidewinder from Feb. 1983 (BU) looked to be from Chicago and a Deluxe Varsity from June (FU) was from Lawrenceberg. Any electroforged Schwinn from 1982 would be from Chicago. If the front fork has a hole for a caliper brake, you probably have a 5 speed frame. The three speeds also used caliper brakes, but I don't think they built any three speed cantilever frame bikes after 1970. Or at least they didn't list any in the catalogs.



Ok cool, that's good info. Unfortunately, I don't have a fork or a chainguard, just a bare frame.  I'm still pretty stoked to have it tho. Because I haven't ran across many late model heavyweight frames so I'm excited to build it up unless I find a frame fork and guard set to use first. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Oilit

vincev said:


> This took me a long time to find.View attachment 420699



It looks like there's paint around the joints that doesn't match. Did you have to strip this bike? That's a new definition to "find"!


----------



## vincev

Oilit said:


> It looks like there's paint around the joints that doesn't match. Did you have to strip this bike? That's a new definition to "find"!



No the paint is worn off.It was an Arizona bike that I think was not well taken care of and weathered.


----------



## Oilit

vincev said:


> No the paint is worn off.It was an Arizona bike that I think was not well taken care of and weathered.



Oh, I see. So that's primer showing through. But the chrome looks perfect. And I bet primer will shine if you wax it!


----------



## Oilit

Here's a Klunker 5 somebody's got for sale on EBay, ending tomorrow. It has a serial number beginning with KP, a headbadge stamp of 3218 and the single speed style fender brace that GTs58 pointed out, so it looks original and in nice shape. It's already priced out of my reach but it will be interesting to see what it goes for.


----------



## PCHiggin

1978 Serial # and assembly date. Nice one


----------



## Clark58mx

I had this very clean 1980 Schwinn Cruiser. Sold it though. The red and chrome springer are so cool looking.


----------



## Muncie-mike

Rusty Klunker said:


> What year did they switch from blade forks to tube forks?



1981 was the first year for tube forks and they only came in  Chrome 82 and 83  they were painted same color as bike


----------



## Muncie-mike

Oilit said:


> Here's a Klunker 5 somebody's got for sale on EBay, ending tomorrow. It has a serial number beginning with KP, a headbadge stamp of 3218 and the single speed style fender brace that GTs58 pointed out, so it looks original and in nice shape. It's already priced out of my reach but it will be interesting to see what it goes for.
> 
> View attachment 431007
> 
> View attachment 431008
> 
> View attachment 431011
> 
> View attachment 431012



 I also have a red klunker 5 and my serial number begins with JP


----------



## Oilit

That makes sense. There weren't that many of them and Schwinn probably ran them all in just a few runs or maybe one run. What's the head badge number? And pictures are always good.


----------



## Oilit

I've seen bikes from 1981 with forged forks. Was this part-way through the year? And did the strike at Schwinn have something to do with it? I found this on-line: http://www.freelawreporter.org/flr3d/f2d/889/889.F2d.64.88-3788.html 
If Ashtabula Forge ceased production Oct. 29, 1982 then I would guess that the forged forks were available at least until then, but if anybody knows better I'd like to know.


----------



## crash24

My 5 speed


----------



## Muncie-mike

Oilit said:


> That makes sense. There weren't that many of them and Schwinn probably ran them all in just a few runs or maybe one run. What's the head badge number? And pictures are always good.



 The head badge on my Klunker5 is 2918 and I will get some pictures tonight when I get home


----------



## Tony M

I kind of regret getting rid of this CRUISER 5


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Forgot about this thread. Adding my 2889 (Mon Oct 15)


----------



## KLUNKER 5

Here is two new twins I justed added to the collection


----------



## KLUNKER 5

Here are more of the collection. They are all original some down to tires and tubes


----------



## GTs58

Wow, a Klunker Spitfire hoarder! Nice collection there KLUNKER 5.


----------



## spoker

is there much diff in the 3 model name bikes?


----------



## Oilit

KLUNKER 5 said:


> Here are more of the collection. They are all original some down to tires and tubes
> 
> View attachment 441702
> 
> View attachment 441703
> 
> View attachment 441704
> 
> View attachment 441705



O.K. Now you're just showing off. And making me jealous!


----------



## Oilit

KLUNKER 5 said:


> Here are more of the collection. They are all original some down to tires and tubes
> 
> View attachment 441702
> 
> View attachment 441703
> 
> View attachment 441704
> 
> View attachment 441705



Is the California Cruiser a 1977? On his website, Leon Dixon says that this was the original name for the 1977 Spitfire, until Schwinn realized it was trademarked.


----------



## Tony M

KLUNKER 5 said:


> Here are more of the collection. They are all original some down to tires and tubes
> 
> View attachment 441702
> 
> View attachment 441703
> 
> View attachment 441704
> 
> View attachment 441705



Nice collection klunker 5...I want that California cruiser


----------



## KLUNKER 5

Oilit said:


> Is the California Cruiser a 1977? On his website, Leon Dixon says that this was the original name for the 1977 Spitfire, until Schwinn realized it was trademarked.





It's was really cool to take this urban legend apart being it was untouched since 1976. The frame is a JM Sept. 1976. All parts stamped 76 and believe it or not has original Uniroyal Knobby tires and Schwinn Tubes. 100% all original. It definitely was a fun find.


----------



## bikeyard

I had this one for about 15 years


----------



## Metacortex

KLUNKER 5 said:


> It's was really cool to take this urban legend apart being it was untouched since 1976. The frame is a JM Sept. 1976. All parts stamped 76 and believe it or not has original Uniroyal Knobby tires and Schwinn Tubes. 100% all original. It definitely was a fun find.




Very cool, what is the 4-digit headbadge stamp?


----------



## Oilit

spoker said:


> is there much diff in the 3 model name bikes?



The biggest difference seems to be the 1980 Cruiser 5 used a different seat (Persons) than the Spitfire and Klunker (Mesinger). After 1980 the waters get muddy.


----------



## Oilit

spoker said:


> is there much diff in the 3 model name bikes?



And the rear brake/fender bracket changed for 1980, as mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## mrg

79


----------



## 56 Vette

My 81 Cruiser 5, my go to bike when I'm not on an older one. Joe

Also have a pretty nice 80 coaster brake Cruiser, there's just something about these I really like! Joe


----------



## Rivnut

My '84 Cruiser 5.





I took this pictures when I first got it.  Since then the fenders have been removed. 

It's for sale.  If anyone is interested, send me an email.

Ed


----------



## phantom

Just picked up this drum brake 1980 Chestnut project today.


----------



## Oilit

Metacortex said:


> Very cool, what is the 4-digit headbadge stamp?



I would also like to know the head badge number. I'm betting it dates to late 1976 or very early 1977.


----------



## Oilit

Rivnut said:


> My '84 Cruiser 5.
> 
> View attachment 447028
> 
> I took this pictures when I first got it.  Since then the fenders have been removed.
> 
> It's for sale.  If anyone is interested, send me an email.
> 
> Ed



That looks like another Tennessee-built cruiser. Mine has a handlebar stem like that angles down, like a Varsity or Suburban, where the Chicago Cruiser stems were always upright. I was wondering if mine had been replaced, but yours looks the same, so now it seems more likely that's how it came.


----------



## Rivnut

Yep,  mine is one of those for which the parts were built in Chicago then those parts were shipped to Tennessee to be assembled.


----------



## phantom

My serial # MR  and HB is stamped 1261


----------



## GTs58

phantom said:


> My serial # MR  and HB is stamped 1261




Dec 80 SN and 81 build. There were no 1980 Chestnut Cruisers, only the 81 models came in Chestnut and the 81 models had the surfboard fork darts.


----------



## phantom

Good stuff to know as these Cruisers are not my area of expertise. Thank you


----------



## Oilit

Rivnut said:


> Yep,  mine is one of those for which the parts were built in Chicago then those parts were shipped to Tennessee to be assembled.



Actually, I think  the tooling was shipped to Tennessee and the frames were welded up there. If you compare a Chicago frame and a Lawrenceburg frame side by side they're very close, but there are details that aren't the same, the main difference being the join between the chain stays and the bottom bracket. I used to work in manufacturing before Clinton 1 (NAFTA) and Bush 2 (CAFTA) so I tend to notice these things.


----------



## John zachow

Question Did the Spitfire 5 come in green? Can't seem to find on in that color. Thanks


----------



## GTs58

John zachow said:


> Question Did the Spitfire 5 come in green? Can't seem to find on in that color. Thanks




The Spitfire came in Red, Blue and Black.


----------



## mrg

Spitfires, 77 & 79 5, just wondering what is the earliest spitfire 5 ?, sometime in 78 ?


----------



## sarmis

mrg said:


> Spitfires, 77 & 79 5, just wondering what is the earliest spitfire 5 ?, sometime in 78 ?View attachment 454151View attachment 454152 View attachment 454153




On this 77,
did you change anything?

The grips and pedals ? 

I've seen a few Red Spitfires, and they had black grips. 
My Red Spitfire 5 has red grips.   

Just trying to do some studying on these.


----------



## Chocolat96

1981 Schwinn Cruiser 5 I restore original blue paint bike


----------



## Oilit

mrg said:


> Spitfires, 77 & 79 5, just wondering what is the earliest spitfire 5 ?, sometime in 78 ?View attachment 454151View attachment 454152 View attachment 454153





Chocolat96 said:


> View attachment 454304 View attachment 454305 1981 Schwinn Cruiser 5 I restore original blue paint bike



Wow, twin drums, front and rear? Cool!


----------



## Chocolat96

Oilit said:


> Wow, twin drums, front and rear? Cool!



Yes both front and rear drums


----------



## Chocolat96

Chocolat96 said:


> Yes both front and rear drums



Here is another 5 speed I added the front atom drum the front drums are really hard to come by I paid $325 for the front rim with hub only


----------



## Chocolat96

Chocolat96 said:


> View attachment 454646
> Here is another 5 speed I added the front atom drum the front drums are really hard to come by I paid $325 for the
> 
> front rim with hub only



Two other Cruiser 5 I restore


----------



## ssimpala1901

Oilit said:


> Actually, I think  the tooling was shipped to Tennessee and the frames were welded up there. If you compare a Chicago frame and a Lawrenceburg frame side by side they're very close, but there are details that aren't the same, the main difference being the join between the chain stays and the bottom bracket. I used to work in manufacturing before Clinton 1 (NAFTA) and Bush 2 (CAFTA) so I tend to notice these things.



Can you Oilit take a picture of what you are talking about "the join between the chain stays and the bottom bracket" I can't picture it.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Metacortex

ssimpala1901 said:


> Can you Oilit take a picture of what you are talking about "the join between the chain stays and the bottom bracket" I can't picture it.
> Thanks in advance..




You can see the differences between a Lawrenceburg TN (Murray built) Schwinn frame vs. a Chicago Schwinn frame in the following pics (black frame is Murray, Chestnut frame is Chicago Schwinn








Note the electro-forging slag rings on the chainstays in the Chicago frame. The chainstays on a Chicago frame are also pinched where they bend rearward of the kickstand mount and the bottom of the crank housing has a thick weld line, neither of which are present on a Murray built frame:


----------



## ssimpala1901

Thanks!


----------



## Oilit

Metacortex said:


> You can see the differences between a Lawrenceburg TN (Murray built) Schwinn frame vs. a Chicago Schwinn frame in the following pics (black frame is Murray, Chestnut frame is Chicago Schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the electro-forging slag rings on the chainstays in the Chicago frame. The chainstays on a Chicago frame are also pinched where they bend rearward of the kickstand mount and the bottom of the crank housing has a thick weld line, neither of which are present on a Murray built frame:



Good Pictures! Worth at LEAST a thousand words! I wish I had seen these when I first read about this.


----------



## FULLYLOADED

HERES SOME OF MY 1979-1980 SCHWINN DELUXES AND CRUISER 5 (DOUBLE ATOM DRUM)ALL ORIGINAL PAINT BIKES.











Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom

Will be listing this F/S soon:


----------



## FULLYLOADED

what happened to my photos?lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED

Sweet CALIFORNIA CRUISER!! HOLY GRAIL BIKE.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut

What's a good price for one of these 5 speed cruisers?  A neighbor has one for sale for $80 and I wondering if it's worth buying to flip it.  I don't know the year but it's all original. I didn't want to seem to interested less he thought that something might be up. Comments ?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## PCHiggin

You cant go wrong @ $80.00 even if its Taiwan built. Take a spy pic and post it


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Just finished detailing this 1984 Cruiser 5  up. One of the nicest condition bikes that I have.


----------



## spoker

my camera is not working,i have a black schwinn crusier 5,serial bv 606513,is it a 82?thanks


----------



## GTs58

spoker said:


> my camera is not working,i have a black schwinn crusier 5,serial bv 606513,is it a 82?thanks




1982 was T so your bike would probably be a 1984 model. Does it look like Bob's, picture above?


----------



## Metacortex

Hey Gary (and everybody else), what's your evaluation/opinion on this, which I believe was a very well done dealer creation? 

80s schwinn cruiser 5 bike female version ; more rare than male way 





I'm particularly intrigued by the caliper brake installation as well as the stem shifter on the springer fork, both things I've thought about doing.


----------



## spoker

GTs58 said:


> 1982 was T so your bike would probably be a 1984 model. Does it look like Bob's, picture above?



identical,thanks


----------



## GTs58

_Hey Gary (and everybody else), what's your evaluation/opinion on this, which I believe was a very well done dealer creation?_

Pretty decent job creating the woman's version, but there are a few indications it was done by an individual. Cable clips and zip ties for the rear brake cable needs some attention and the shifter cable would be better if it wasn't running thru the springer. I'm thinking a dealer would have used the Shimano cable clamps for the rear brake cable. The guard marking looks fresher (whiter) than the other decals and the guard paint is pretty wavy looking like a repaint and clear coat. The springer might be original to the bike and it has the S bolts.  Overall a pretty decent job but it's not worth the sellers asking price IMO. I'm also familiar with that seller, I picked up a 1963 Corvette 3 speed project bike from him years ago.


----------



## 56 Vette

Thought of building one of these myself, just haven't had the time or correct parts to pull it off.


----------



## Susie

I would appreciate some help...

My mom has my dad's Schwinn Klunker 5 that she wants to sell.  He bought it new from the Schwinn dealer in the late 70's.  It is blue and is all original (I believe that the tires are original as well.). The dealer put a big metal basket on the front but nothing else was done.  I've seen values all over the place, so don't know what is realistic.  I need to help her get the most she can for it.

I know pictures will help, so if you tell me what pix you'd like, I'll take them and post them as well as any info you need off of the bike.  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## rhenning

Susie said:


> I would appreciate some help...
> 
> My mom has my dad's Schwinn Klunker 5 that she wants to sell.  He bought it new from the Schwinn dealer in the late 70's.  It is blue and is all original (I believe that the tires are original as well.). The dealer put a big metal basket on the front but nothing else was done.  I've seen values all over the place, so don't know what is realistic.  I need to help her get the most she can for it.
> 
> I know pictures will help, so if you tell me what pix you'd like, I'll take them and post them as well as any info you need off of the bike.  Thanks in advance for your help!



Put the bike on E-Bay and you will get what its worth.  What we tell you is just speculation and not a real sale.  Condition is everthing and without pictures who knows.  Roger


----------



## Jeff54

GTs58 said:


> _Hey Gary (and everybody else), what's your evaluation/opinion on this, which I believe was a very well done dealer creation?_
> 
> Pretty decent job creating the woman's version, but there are a few indications it was done by an individual. Cable clips and zip ties for the rear brake cable needs some attention and the shifter cable would be better if it wasn't running thru the springer. I'm thinking a dealer would have used the Shimano cable clamps for the rear brake cable. The guard marking looks fresher (whiter) than the other decals and the guard paint is pretty wavy looking like a repaint and clear coat. The springer might be original to the bike and it has the S bolts.  Overall a pretty decent job but it's not worth the sellers asking price IMO. I'm also familiar with that seller, I picked up a 1963 Corvette 3 speed project bike from him years ago.



been a while but the guy still hasn't sold it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/woman-039-s-vintage-cruiser-5-speed-balloon-tire-bicycle-/372004807662?

And it's not an 80's springer but of the 95 + era  repops. Difficult to view but possible, the correct springer has sloppy to clean and  wide, beveled  welds on the pivot tube whereas, this has tight electro welding there. the decals look fresh and not laid down tight. And not sure but the top bar decal looks like it's too long, of Dan's that were and inch too long.  Yet the chain guard ought to be 'whiter' b/c it would have been screen printed and not susceptible to UV or age yellowing as decals are .  And the seller never said anything about dealer, just that; acquired as a set. "bought this in a male female package deal" a little scratching on decals and chain Gard so, it's been played with.

For the discrepancies, I doubt that bike was ever a Cruiser 5 but a fantasy build. Albeit, it is kind of cool as the  seller regards and the frame has the correct rear caliper bracket to be so. .

No takers @ $377 currently so, if relisted for what; 6th, 7th time?, ought to be lower next go around.

Trouble with girls or fantasy build up?


----------



## Jeff54

Susie said:


> I would appreciate some help...
> 
> My mom has my dad's Schwinn Klunker 5 that she wants to sell.  He bought it new from the Schwinn dealer in the late 70's.  It is blue and is all original (I believe that the tires are original as well.). The dealer put a big metal basket on the front but nothing else was done.  I've seen values all over the place, so don't know what is realistic.  I need to help her get the most she can for it.
> 
> I know pictures will help, so if you tell me what pix you'd like, I'll take them and post them as well as any info you need off of the bike.  Thanks in advance for your help!



Ebay is your highest buyer market but the hub can help point out variations or discrepancies to note. U should put up  photos of every angle you can think of, or at least 6. Especially if still clean and shiny, if nothing else, just for the thread's cataloging.


----------



## Susie

Pictures coming in the a.m.  I haven't detailed it yet, so won't be shiny, but will be of help.  I know that a market can determine a price, but would also appreciate informed opinons.  Thanks again!


----------



## Oilit

Susie said:


> Pictures coming in the a.m.  I haven't detailed it yet, so won't be shiny, but will be of help.  I know that a market can determine a price, but would also appreciate informed opinons.  Thanks again!



You're right, the values on these seem to be unsettled, but the overall trend is up. If I had one in decent shape, I don't think I'd let it go for less than $500.00, and if you're not in a rush to sell, I expect you can do better than that. Condition of the chrome counts for a lot, getting parts re-chromed gets expensive fast, and those rims aren't easy to find.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Hey, I've already posted an ad, but I'm looking for a Chicago made RED single speed coaster Spitfire in fairly nice, original condition as a mate to my black one here. If anyone has one or knows of one, please let me know. Thank you,     Danny


----------



## FULLYLOADED

My 1980 Cruiser 5...I added the Ball Light and the speedo...Added the stainless spokes whem i polished the front and rear Original from the dealer Atom Hubs..Came with the springer too..Original paint bike.
















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Susie

Oilit said:


> You're right, the values on these seem to be unsettled, but the overall trend is up. If I had one in decent shape, I don't think I'd let it go for less than $500.00, and if you're not in a rush to sell, I expect you can do better than that. Condition of the chrome counts for a lot, getting parts re-chromed gets expensive fast, and those rims aren't easy to find.




So, I got the Klunker out and it's 100% original including the tires, but not in the fantastic condition I remembered (I guess I'm getting old!) Here are the pictures...


----------



## Susie

I need to thoroughly detail it as well as clean and polish the chrome...


----------



## Eric

Here are my his and hers 79 Schwinn Spitfires


----------



## Susie

Sorry if I was too redundant,  Tony M....


----------



## Tony M

Susie said:


> Sorry if I was too redundant,  Tony M....



I was trying to reply to your post  but ...I did something wrong..here is a picture of a cruiser 5 that I sold for $700 ..


----------



## Susie

Tony M said:


> I was trying to reply to your post  but ...I did something wrong..here is a picture of a cruiser 5 that I sold for $700 ..View attachment 646350



Thanks, Tony!  I figured I'd just said the same suff too much...
The bike you posted is in fantastic condition.  Hopefully, I can clean it up without damaging anything..  i was disappointed that the decals were so worn off.  I guess that happens on these bikes, though. Probably better to leave it original,  though!


----------



## Tony M

Susie said:


> Thanks, Tony!  I figured I'd just said the same suff too much...
> The bike you posted is in fantastic condition.  Hopefully, I can clean it up without damaging anything..  i was disappointed that the decals were so worn off.  I guess that happens on these bikes, though. Probably better to


----------



## GTs58

Susie said:


> I need to thoroughly detail it as well as clean and polish the chrome...





If you do clean and detail it, be very careful of the decals and screening on the chain guard. I have to say that the Blue Klunkers are no where near as common as the red and black versions.
Head badge number 3138.  Your Klunker was assembled on Thursday _November 9, 1978_


----------



## FULLYLOADED

Tony M said:


> My  1980 CRUISER 5View attachment 420630



Super clean!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit

Susie said:


> I need to thoroughly detail it as well as clean and polish the chrome...



I bet that chrome will clean up better than you think. I like to use Quick-Glo, according to the maker, it has pumice in it, which "is hard enough to cut through grime and surface rust, but not hard enough to scratch chrome" which I've found to be true. But there are other ways to clean chrome too, as long as you don't try sandpaper, which leaves scratches that you'll never get out. The biggest problem you might run into is if you get it looking too good, you won't want to sell it. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## Oilit

They're great riding bikes. Here's a couple pictures of my Spitfire 5 from last weekend, near Lincolnton NC. The Planet Bike fenders aren't great looking, but they keep the mud off you and your bike!


----------



## Jeff54

There are several methods for cleaning chrome, , surprisingly aluminum foil works great. Small pieces  add a bit of water and rub the liquid as it turns /brown/gray/black; cleans and fills tiny holes too. . Brass brush is preferred by many which is a bit better for getting around the spoke nuts.  and solvents of different chemicals. brass and aluminum, or Oleic acid are my preferred, albeit that acid trick requires more work than the book's cover indicates. And I don't care for most solvents b/c in short term can look nice but long term it's possible for its chemicals to remain in tiny areas, then come back to haunt you. Do not use steel wool, sand paper or any other metal brush type, they will scratch it and the average person may not see it but we WILL. .

As for your paint, only lightly on your decals and especially, most especially!  your fender Guard, it's screen painted and the white can just wipe right off. Those fenders are not actually Schwinn, they're  add on's by dealers and cheap enough  buy to replace. Yet the rust doesn't look very heavy so, prob clean just fine.  Or even better; pick up a cheep 1995+ Schwinn cruiser with chrome fenders and front duck tail, for practically nothing on C/L. rob some parts for other bikes and trash the rest. [grin]. You got generic fenders as it is, so, who cares? How does me know? B/C Schwinn fenders would have a duck tail and , on the brackets, the flat area running under and attaching to it, that flat area will be much closer to the side of fender; approximately 3/8" to 1/8" flat area showing. .Albeit there is this possibility in replacing cheapo china generic fenders to newer cheapo china Schwinn fenders; The purest may want those b/c most know the dealer did that.  Check this site's maintenance section for more cleaning/detailing  aides.

You best item on the whole bike is that chain guard, nice clean and strong screen printed white  paint remains  _guard it_ (see how I did that?)  wit you life.  B/C everything else can be bought in ebay.

other than the top bar Schwinn decals, elbow grease and determination to cash in highest value, your bike will clean up berry nicely. Yet as is because that chain guard's white paint  is so nice, there's a good chance a buyer who knows to clean would be happy to get for good price minus 50-100 bucks to clean it up him/her self.

That wouldn't be me b/c, I'm holding on too the delusion that, some dope will dump one on C/L, near me, fer nutin.


----------



## Susie

Jeff54 said:


> You best item on the whole bike is that chain guard, nice clean and strong screen printed white  paint remains  _guard it_ (see how I did that?)  wit you life.  B/C everything else can be bought in ebay
> 
> That wouldn't be me b/c, I'm holding on too the delusion that, some dope will dump one on C/L, near me, fer nutin.




Here's to hoping you find a Klunker or a California Cruiser for $25 or less!  Thanks for the advice!  I am going to be VERY careful with it and err on the side of caution.

I have ridden this bike many times and just remember that it weighed something like 500 pounds!  I always liked the huge basket...

This bike was actually a Christmas gift from my father to my mother one year.  He basically bought the bike HE wanted, gave it to my mom for Christmas, then gave her the bike she wanted (I also have that one- all original) for her birthday a few months later.  He never lived it down, but I don't think he ever got her a gift that was really for her that year, either.


----------



## Oilit

Susie said:


> Here's to hoping you find a Klunker or a California Cruiser for $25 or less!  Thanks for the advice!  I am going to be VERY careful with it and err on the side of caution.
> 
> I have ridden this bike many times and just remember that it weighed something like 500 pounds!  I always liked the huge basket...
> 
> This bike was actually a Christmas gift from my father to my mother one year.  He basically bought the bike HE wanted, gave it to my mom for Christmas, then gave her the bike she wanted (I also have that one- all original) for her birthday a few months later.  He never lived it down, but I don't think he ever got her a gift that was really for her that year, either.



She should have kept it and not let him ride it. Then he would have had to buy what she wanted and beg her to trade! Or buy another Klunker for himself, and then you would have two!


----------



## mrg

Here is my rant of the day, WHY would anyone add fenders to a spitfire/klunker/cruiser, that were never made with them and kinda defeating the purpose of a beach cruiser as Schwinn intended them, Schwinn was copying the cali trend of down hill Klunker/beach cruiser, a kobby tired stripped down hotrod. people usually take off fenders to hotrod their bike. Cabers don't let friends put fenders on KLUNKERS! , my GRAMPA  thinks it looks keen with fenders and says what if it rains (your only excuse is you ride it to work everyday i the rain), to me it looks like people that put pants on their dog, There are plenty of great bikes that are suppose to have fenders. Keep the California Cruiser/spitfire/klunker/cruiser's the was they are suppose to be FENDERLESS, Oh Well, that's my pet peeve rant of the day


----------



## mrg




----------



## Susie

Oilit said:


> She should have kept it and not let him ride it. Then he would have had to buy what she wanted and beg her to trade! Or buy another Klunker for himself, and then you would have two!




Cheers to that!


----------



## Jeff54

mrg said:


> Here is my rant of the day, WHY would anyone add fenders to a spitfire/klunker/cruiser,




The one and only answer is: Mud stripes! [wink]


----------



## Oilit

mrg said:


> Here is my rant of the day, WHY would anyone add fenders to a spitfire/klunker/cruiser, that were never made with them and kinda defeating the purpose of a beach cruiser as Schwinn intended them, Schwinn was copying the cali trend of down hill Klunker/beach cruiser, a kobby tired stripped down hotrod. people usually take off fenders to hotrod their bike. Cabers don't let friends put fenders on KLUNKERS! , my GRAMPA  thinks it looks keen with fenders and says what if it rains (your only excuse is you ride it to work everyday i the rain), to me it looks like people that put pants on their dog, There are plenty of great bikes that are suppose to have fenders. Keep the California Cruiser/spitfire/klunker/cruiser's the was they are suppose to be FENDERLESS, Oh Well, that's my pet peeve rant of the dayView attachment 647086View attachment 647087View attachment 647088View attachment 647090



While I understand that fenders serve no purpose in southern California, in the east we have this stuff called "rain", and it mixes with dirt to produce something called "mud".


----------



## Oilit

I like that red Spitfire 5, by the way.


----------



## Jeff54

Whelp then let me be the first to tell ya


Oilit said:


> While I understand that fenders serve no purpose in southern California, in the east we have this stuff called "rain", and it mixes with dirt to produce something called "mud".



. being a native So cal boy, IT DOES rain! And plenty mud! (hint: what state in USA has annual mud slides, wiping out cars, roads homes and occasionally people?) and believe this or not, Kids did and do actually play wit their bicycles, in rain, dirt and of all things, mud! too. mud stripes suck, even if all you're doing is riding bike to school and back, go figure? !

What? heavy duty bicycles are made to stick in car or truck only be taken out at beach and then only,, ride on the fricken sidewalk?   [grin]  truth be known, it was totally dumb of Schwinn to NOT have made fenders for em.


----------



## Oilit

Jeff54 said:


> Whelp then let me be the first to tell ya
> 
> . being a native So cal boy, IT DOES rain! And plenty mud! (hint: what state in USA has annual mud slides, wiping out cars, roads and occasionally people?) and believe this or not, Kids did and do actually play wit their bicycles too. mud stripes suck!
> 
> What? heavy duty bicycles are made to stick in car or truck only be taken out at beach and then only,, ride on the fricken sidewalk?   [grin]  truth be known, it was totally dumb of Schwinn to NOT have made fenders for em.
> View attachment 647316



In one of his books, Geoff Greene suggests that since they were using S-2 rims in a middleweight frame, maybe they were having clearance problems. I kind of suspect they were just saving money. But either way, I'm with you on mud stripes. Your pictures pretty much said it all.


----------



## Jeff54

Oilit said:


> In one of his books, Geoff Greene suggests that since they were using S-2 rims in a middleweight frame,




[

Middleweight frame? Wow, that caught me off guard. I just presumed they were heavyweight b/c I see plenty of clearance. . Yet I just measured and sure nough they are set at middle weight clearances. However, even with balloon tires my bikes still got an average of 3/4" clearance on each side of triers. . . Got me to wonder bout the wideer fenders that I've always considered using on  the Cruisers, robbed off of 95 deluxe, or cruiser 4, or 6 etc. Yet sure enough the only wide, appropriately set was the 95  black Phantom repo frame. however my fav alternative choices are indented to fit the smaller frame with about 2-5/8" fender bracket  and fork distance. I knew they were  not as wide as old timers but wide appeal. . I'd presumed those were heavy weight distance too, but nope! some time back I was gonna stick one of those on my 55 black phantom but when I checked it was too small, and I didn't make the whole connection at that time too. That is, I tried on old BP but hadn't yet tested, or measured those 78-81 cruisers but been wondering, thinking they wouldn't too, . They will fit after all. And while not original dated, would be much nicer than those china 'mud guards' the dealers stuck on.

.  And although Schwinn was obviously following a trend, "Klunkers" origin was about mountain bikers or dirt jumpers. Calf. beach bikes were playing the cool rule so that makes sense on the: California cruiser. Yet just plain cheap is another reason b/c otherwise, their mindset would have been, "gee, lets see how quick we can go broke by making bikes parents would not buy without, as old terms were not fenders but, without 'Mud guards'" .. lol


----------



## Oilit

Jeff54 said:


> [
> 
> Middleweight frame? Wow, that caught me off guard. I just presumed they were heavyweight b/c I see plenty of clearance. . Yet I just measured and sure nough they are set at middle weight clearances. However, even with balloon tires my bikes still got an average of 3/4" clearance on each side of triers. . . Got me to wonder bout the wideer fenders that I've always considered using on  the Cruisers, robbed off of 95 deluxe, or cruiser 4, or 6 etc. Yet sure enough the only wide, appropriately set was the 95  black Phantom repo frame. however my fav alternative choices are indented to fit the smaller frame with about 2-5/8" fender bracket  and fork distance. I knew they were  not as wide as old timers but wide appeal. . I'd presumed those were heavy weight distance too, but nope! some time back I was gonna stick one of those on my 55 black phantom but when I checked it was too small, and I didn't make the whole connection at that time too. That is, I tried on old BP but hadn't yet tested, or measured those 78-81 cruisers but been wondering, thinking they wouldn't too, . They will fit after all. And while not original dated, would be much nicer than those china 'mud guards' the dealers stuck on.
> 
> .  And although Schwinn was obviously following a trend, "Klunkers" origin was about mountain bikers or dirt jumpers. Calf. beach bikes were playing the cool rule so that makes sense on the: California cruiser. Yet just plain cheap is another reason b/c otherwise, their mindset would have been, "gee, lets see how quick we can go broke by making bikes parents would not buy without, as old terms were not fenders but, without 'Mud guards'" .. lol



Now you've got me wondering. In 1995 Boulder went all out advertising their new " '55 Cantilever Frame". I had assumed they went back to the heavyweight dimensions, but come to think of it, 1955 was when the middleweights were introduced. Looks like it's time to get out the calipers.


----------



## mrg

We used to love riding in the rain (we didn't get as much as some of you) and looked for muddy lots but even with the bobbed fenders on our StingRay's they would get clogged with mud so off the fenders came, we didn't mind getting muddy (kinda like these guys with a big 4 wheeler that wont get it dirty), as far as cruiser middle weight frames/ S2's combo they didn't worry about clearance because it was a fenderless Cali/Spit/Klunker/Cruiser and fendered models used S7's and they probably didn't want to tool up to make S2 frames the stopper making years earlier but back to the original topic I just like the way a OG spitfire/Cruiser looks and if its raining bad I ride a bike that came with fenders.


----------



## Jeff54

I


Oilit said:


> Now you've got me wondering. In 1995 Boulder went all out advertising their new " '55 Cantilever Frame". I had assumed they went back to the heavyweight dimensions, but come to think of it, 1955 was when the middleweights were introduced. Looks like it's time to get out the calipers.



If you're talking about that 95 "Anniversary edition", that's what I thought I said. the deluxe I.E  "Classic Deluxe" 'Fenders, tank and springer' and "Classic" no  springer optioned tank, ,  is a middle weight sized frame. Apparently only the 95 black phantom including the  96 and 7 B.P. framed  "Cruiser Deluxe" built with the left over 95's, nexus 7  is heavy weight sized.

So, didn't they say the 95 BP was 54 repop? and if they said the other was 55 then, yup you right. that's an  a little word, date trick. Which, incidentally, obviously,  B/C those fenders are wider than middle weight of old because they indented, at frame and fork spots, them to fit, , but not as wide as heavy weights. and it "obviously"  worked pretty good, WTF? .

Now it's got me wondering what the heck sized frame are the newer 'Classic, Deluxe 7", or cruiser' that Pacific cycle is still making  with front fender light,  are, heavy or middle?.

 yet I am a bit pleased to know too that, those 95'er's springers and fenders  will fit the klunkers, spitfires and cruisers. Plus bonus, fit the 50 and 60 middle weights too.


----------



## KLUNKER 5

Susie said:


> So, I got the Klunker out and it's 100% original including the tires, but not in the fantastic condition I remembered (I guess I'm getting old!) Here are the pictures...
> 
> View attachment 646298
> 
> View attachment 646299
> 
> View attachment 646300
> 
> View attachment 646301
> 
> View attachment 646302
> 
> View attachment 646303
> 
> View attachment 646304
> 
> View attachment 646305
> 
> View attachment 646306
> 
> View attachment 646307
> 
> View attachment 646308
> 
> View attachment 646309
> 
> View attachment 646310
> 
> View attachment 646311
> 
> View attachment 646312
> 
> View attachment 646313


----------



## KLUNKER 5

Thanks Susie for you help 
Here's some pics of the bike all cleaned up. Was able to use all the original parts so it is still 100% all original down to the tires and tubes.


----------



## GTs58

Excellent job cleaning that up KLUNKER 5.


----------



## 56 Vette

That KLUNKER 5 is beautiful!! Nice job!


----------



## Oilit

Nice work! That bike cleaned up beautifully!


----------



## KLUNKER 5

Complete Set


----------



## pb63

KLUNKER 5 said:


> View attachment 660719 Complete Set



Nice Klunkers! You are definitely the "KLUNKER KING"! Lol


----------



## sarmis

KLUNKER 5 said:


> View attachment 660719 Complete Set




Damn ! That's cool beans !


----------



## Oilit

Just out of curiosity, has anyone got one of the California Cruisers originally built by Recycled Cycles? I thought Leon Dixon had a picture of one on his website, but going back, I can't find it. We need some good pictures to make the family album complete!


----------



## Cory

Oilit said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone got one of the California Cruisers originally built by Recycled Cycles? I thought Leon Dixon had a picture of one on his website, but going back, I can't find it. We need some good pictures to make the family album complete!



I second this! [emoji3][emoji106]

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg

I met a guy at the Air Show riding a Phantom that said he still talks to Larry McNealy (?) Recycled Cycles, he has some kind of business in HB, does anybody talk to him. I found this on a BMX site, listed as a 78 Mega California Cruiser


and my CC


----------



## 19*01




----------



## 19*01




----------



## 19*01




----------



## 19*01




----------



## 19*01




----------



## bikepaulie

1978 Schwinn Klunker 5.


----------



## Oilit

19*01 said:


> View attachment 722979 View attachment 722980



That's a single speed with a rear drum? I've never seen that variation before. Was that from the factory?


----------



## Oilit

19*01 said:


> View attachment 722993 View attachment 722994



And those are some really nice bikes, by the way!


----------



## 19*01

Oilit said:


> That's a single speed with a rear drum? I've never seen that variation before. Was that from the factory?



I bought the rear drum from a guy in Costa Rica and it came with that sprocket, which I thought was pretty cool I said to myself I'm going to save this sprocket for a deluxe non 5-speed Schwinn.. so that's the bike I put it on.. That's not the drum that it came on so I was curious to see if it fit on another drum and it did


----------



## 19*01

Oilit said:


> And those are some really nice bikes, by the way!



And thanks for the comment, all 4 bikes are original paint just what the little twist of hop UPS and amenities LOL


----------



## 19*01

Me and my boy straight roll'n


----------



## 19*01




----------



## 19*01




----------



## 19*01

Y'all I think I should leave the front drum on my 5-speed? I put the pork chop from a rear drum in the front drum. I think it looks better..


----------



## Oilit

19*01 said:


> Y'all I think I should leave the front drum on my 5-speed? I put the pork chop from a rear drum in the front drum. I think it looks better..View attachment 723536 View attachment 723538



I would save the drum front brake for a single speed that doesn't have a front brake. Unless you just have just have plenty of drum brakes lying around.


----------



## 19*01

Oilit said:


> I would save the drum front brake for a single speed that doesn't have a front brake. Unless you just have just have plenty of drum brakes lying around.





I see what you mean, I was actually going to swap out the forks so I don't have that little hole where the original brake goes on top of the wheel.. I have an original set of black Forks so it don't look all funny LOL


----------



## bikeyard

A pair.  The mens is original, the womens was built for the wife.  Got these from the original owners





















[


----------



## 19*01

I don't know if this bike belongs in this  topic but  I added  the original 20in Springer  and a custom-made  some handlebars  which are cut down shorter  and made them look like  the big Cruiser bars  what do you guys think?


----------



## KLUNKER 5

Picked up this little gem. 100% original and completely flawless. Estate sale find. Was told the owner got bike for Xmas in 79-80 and didn’t like it so it sat in a closet in his parents house for 38 years. I just dusted it off.


----------



## 19*01

Wow


----------



## 19*01

KLUNKER 5 said:


> Picked up this little gem. 100% original and completely flawless. Estate sale find. Was told the owner got bike for Xmas in 79-80 and didn’t like it so it sat in a closet in his parents house for 38 years. I just dusted it off.
> View attachment 725704 View attachment 725705 View attachment 725706 View attachment 725707 View attachment 725708 View attachment 725709





KLUNKER 5 said:


> Picked up this little gem. 100% original and completely flawless. Estate sale find. Was told the owner got bike for Xmas in 79-80 and didn’t like it so it sat in a closet in his parents house for 38 years. I just dusted it off.
> View attachment 725704 View attachment 725705 View attachment 725706 View attachment 725707 View attachment 725708 View attachment 725709



Tsssssss dayyumm... That's likewhen I'm on the switch I'm like a kid with a new toy


----------



## Oilit

KLUNKER 5 said:


> Picked up this little gem. 100% original and completely flawless. Estate sale find. Was told the owner got bike for Xmas in 79-80 and didn’t like it so it sat in a closet in his parents house for 38 years. I just dusted it off.
> View attachment 725704 View attachment 725705 View attachment 725706 View attachment 725707 View attachment 725708 View attachment 725709



It sounds like you already got your Christmas present!


----------



## mrg

working on the black 79 Spitfire 5 today (the Positron is different than anything I have worked on!), now I got 4 Spit5's and keeping the 2 on the left, the faded red one and another nice red one that still buried in the garage are going to go down the road soon!


----------



## 19*01




----------



## 19*01




----------



## FULLYLOADED

19*01 said:


> View attachment 722977



cool deluxe,what kinda rear hub u put on that?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED

19*01 said:


> Y'all I think I should leave the front drum on my 5-speed? I put the pork chop from a rear drum in the front drum. I think it looks better..View attachment 723536 View attachment 723538



pork chops from the rear atom are usually used for front atoms  with springer front ends.u can also use a krate chop as well with a springer as mine came with from the factory(or most likely dealer) .Heres some of my Deluxes and my 1980 Cruiser 5 ( all original paint bikes).





















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED

bikeyard said:


> A pair.  The mens is original, the womens was built for the wife.  Got these from the original owners
> 
> View attachment 723592
> 
> View attachment 723594
> 
> View attachment 723595
> 
> View attachment 723597
> 
> View attachment 723598
> 
> [
> 
> View attachment 723596
> 
> View attachment 723599



clean!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED

KLUNKER 5 said:


> Picked up this little gem. 100% original and completely flawless. Estate sale find. Was told the owner got bike for Xmas in 79-80 and didn’t like it so it sat in a closet in his parents house for 38 years. I just dusted it off.
> View attachment 725704 View attachment 725705 View attachment 725706 View attachment 725707 View attachment 725708 View attachment 725709



WOW! AWESOME

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 19*01

FULLYLOADED said:


> pork chops from the rear atom are usually used for front atoms  with springer front ends.u can also use a krate chop as well with a springer as mine came with from the factory(or most likely dealer) .Heres some of my Deluxes and my 1980 Cruiser 5 ( all original paint bikes).View attachment 733823View attachment 733824View attachment 733825View attachment 733826View attachment 733827View attachment 733828View attachment 733829View attachment 733830View attachment 733831View attachment 733832
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Looks good but I don't like drilling out my Springer for the little stopper to keep the drum from spinning I'd rather use a pork chop nice bikes though


----------



## Tony M




----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Does anyone reading this thread have an extra chainguard for sale? Color and model name don’t matter. I just want a nice straight one for a bike I’m working on.


----------



## Drew2388

I just got a 1980 cruiser 5 and was wondering if anyone has fit a pair of truss rods on one with the headtube shifter in place?


----------



## irideiam

All original 1980 I had and sold to a local friend...just forgot to replace reflectors for picture after cleanup


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Here’s a late 84 cruiser 5 project I acquired in a multi bike deal last night. It’s for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## Oilit

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Here’s a late 84 cruiser 5 project I acquired in a multi bike deal last night. It’s for sale in the classifieds if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 748906
> 
> View attachment 748907
> View attachment 748909
> View attachment 748908
> 
> View attachment 748910



That's an interesting set-up on the front end!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Oilit said:


> That's an interesting set-up on the front end!



Yeah I think they are 90’s Schwinn cruiser forks. Weird but kinda cool. Bike sold locally today.


----------



## Oilit

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Yeah I think they are 90’s Schwinn cruiser forks. Weird but kinda cool. Bike sold locally today.



I'd say it's actually a pretty good idea. You get a set of cantilever brakes and that style fork suits the frame pretty well, better than the '80's tubular "unicrown" forks IMHO.


----------



## irideiam

Blue Cruiser 5, one of my favorites. Amazing find...


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Here is my latest find. I believe it’s an 84. If so, this would be a Murray built bike, right? Anyway, it’s pretty sunburnt and needs some love, but I like it. Any info would be appreciated. I’m not sure if I should build it up to be rideable or just sell it to finance other projects. It has aluminum wheels, so I’m tempted to just modify it into a rider with a nexus 3 speed rear end.


----------



## Muleman121

Tony M said:


> My 1980 CRUISER 5




Here’s my imposter.  


 Bars look high in this pic but are only 13”. Has most of the correct parts but it’s an 80 frame original paint though.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilit

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Here is my latest find. I believe it’s an 84. If so, this would be a Murray built bike, right? Anyway, it’s pretty sunburnt and needs some love, but I like it. Any info would be appreciated. I’m not sure if I should build it up to be rideable or just sell it to finance other projects. It has aluminum wheels, so I’m tempted to just modify it into a rider with a nexus 3 speed rear end.
> 
> View attachment 756216
> View attachment 756217



Chicago had shut down by 1984, but yours has the "electroforged" joints at the headstock, so it probably was made by Murray. When I first saw one of these frames I just assumed some of the tooling used in Chicago was shipped to Tennessee, but @GTs58 says he thinks the headstocks may have been made in Chicago and shipped down. I don't know enough about the production process to hazard a guess, so unless we hear from someone who worked at Murray.... I wonder how it rides with the aluminum rims?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Oilit said:


> Chicago had shut down by 1984, but yours has the "electroforged" joints at the headstock, so it probably was made by Murray. When I first saw one of these frames I just assumed some of the tooling used in Chicago was shipped to Tennessee, but @GTs58 says he thinks the headstocks may have been made in Chicago and shipped down. I don't know enough about the production process to hazard a guess, so unless we hear from someone who worked at Murray.... I wonder how it rides with the aluminum rims?



Interesting. It’s a cool bike and I love it, but 5 speeds aren’t really my thing. But I bet with the aluminum rims it is more fun to ride than the original steel wheels. But I would never officially endorse aluminum wheels lol.


----------



## Talon

I have an 83 Murray built Schwinn Cruiser but, it has all equipment as a Cruiser 5. I will add pictures in the morning. 
After buying the bike I noticed some odd things. 
1. The splice missing joint behind the BB.
2. The seam on the bottom of the BB is missing. 
3. The bend of the forks just looked off. 
There was something else,  but can't think of it now













[


----------



## GTs58

Talon said:


> I have an 83 Murray built Schwinn Cruiser but, it has all equipment as a Cruiser 5. I will add pictures in the morning.




Post some pictures of the bottom bracket too! Murray did not use the Schwinn style BB tube. And the build date on the headbadge.


----------



## Talon

Oh yeah, the cable holding tabs are missing. The frame is bent a little. This isn't a true Cruiser5 
I am toying with the idea of swapping the rims, cranks, and bars to my wife's bike.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Talon said:


> I have an 83 Murray built Schwinn Cruiser but, it has all equipment as a Cruiser 5. I will add pictures in the morning.
> After buying the bike I noticed some odd things.
> 1. The splice missing joint behind the BB.
> 2. The seam on the bottom of the BB is missing.
> 3. The bend of the forks just looked off.
> There was something else,  but can't think of it now
> 
> View attachment 758112
> 
> View attachment 758113
> 
> View attachment 758114
> 
> [
> 
> View attachment 758116



Shouldn’t it have had the tubular type forks?


----------



## Oilit

Interesting bike! I read somewhere that the last Chicago Schwinns dated to April 1983 by serial number, but that one has an April 1983 serial and it sure looks Murray built to me. I believe that's the earliest Murray built Schwinn I've seen.


----------



## Talon

The fork could have also been made by Murray, the thickness of the blade, or the bend is off. The dart on the right side isn't centered. 
And remember, Schwinn was trying to reduce all their inventory. Maybe this was something that needed to be gone. 
The top bar doesn't have the Schwinn name on it.


----------



## Oilit

Talon said:


> The fork could have also been made by Murray, the thickness of the blade, or the bend is off. The dart on the right side isn't centered.
> And remember, Schwinn was trying to reduce all their inventory. Maybe this was something that needed to be gone.
> The top bar doesn't have the Schwinn name on it.



I thought Schwinn started using tubular unicrown forks before Chicago shut down and all the Murray built cruisers had them. My understanding is that the forged forks came from the Ashtabula Forge Company (Ashtabula OH), which shut down Oct. 1982, about six months before Chicago. My first guess would be that your fork was replaced at some time, but you're right, it could also be that Schwinn was clearing out old parts inventories, and sent some to Tennessee. They were just about bankrupt, so normal procedures were probably out the window. Your fork has the earlier style dart on the side, does it have a year stamp on the inside near the drop outs? You may need to take the front wheel out to see, so don't bother unless you're curious like me.


----------



## Talon

The fork only has a number "5" if there was any other numbers it was worn off. When I had the bike upside-down. I noticed a few numbers. Check out the photo. Is this where Murray placed their s/n?


----------



## GTs58

Talon said:


> The fork could have also been made by Murray, the thickness of the blade, or the bend is off. The dart on the right side isn't centered.
> And remember, Schwinn was trying to reduce all their inventory. Maybe this was something that needed to be gone.
> The top bar doesn't have the Schwinn name on it.





Looks like a reeeal tight fit on the rear tire and chain stays. That may have started out as middleweight bike, not a Cruiser, which would maybe explain the blade fork.  It does have a Schwinn head tube but not the Schwinn BB. Thanks for posting the photos and details!


----------



## mrg

I have had Schmurry's  that had cantilever bars that came to more of a point than earlier Schwinns and some of the curves just didn't look right, some had serial #'s crooked, uneven, backwards and even up side down and on the wrong side, I think frames changed as they used up the Chicago frame parts so things were all over the place in the last couple of years!


----------



## Jeff54

Whelp this is an odd oneSchwiMurray.. An ebay auction by a few people's favorite hated parter. [grin] Regardless, ya gotta see this Schwimurray cruiser 5. ! It's surely original paint as, rattle can paint would have popped off where it's scratched. It's the top bar decals! I might have missed it but,  I thought these were at least 1985 or later?

But not just the frame he's got the set of wheels too, looks like S-2's yet no kurdling/RXR tracks, while the 5 speed sprocket is Schwinn approved?

I've never seen anything like this. I mean it's a Schwmurray but, the graphics are what you'd see on the later Taiwan frames. So, he's got plenty photos and me tinks they're helpful for this thread. Although he's not showing the underside of BB where the last blue bike has an extra welded spot, an tell tail. On this one;,, there's another tell tail, 3rd photo; like a extra weld  sticking out connecting them right under the top post where connected to the seat post. Not to leave out, them cantilever bars sure looks long, poking out  as others said; further than Chicago Schwinn,.  adding the fork an wheels too:









 

 



















 



 


 

Can't be sure but, the spokes look smaller than Schwinn's heavy duty 12mm.


----------



## hm.

my December 79 cruiser 5


----------



## hm.

...


----------



## hm.

...


----------



## Oilit

Jeff54 said:


> Whelp this is an odd oneSchwiMurray.. An ebay auction by a few people's favorite hated parter. [grin] Regardless, ya gotta see this Schwimurray cruiser 5. ! It's surely original paint as, rattle can paint would have popped off where it's scratched. It's the top bar decals! I might have missed it but,  I thought these were at least 1985 or later?
> 
> But not just the frame he's got the set of wheels too, looks like S-2's yet no kurdling/RXR tracks, while the 5 speed sprocket is Schwinn approved?
> 
> I've never seen anything like this. I mean it's a Schwmurray but, the graphics are what you'd see on the later Taiwan frames. So, he's got plenty photos and me tinks they're helpful for this thread. Although he's not showing the underside of BB where the last blue bike has an extra welded spot, an tell tail. On this one;,, there's another tell tail, 3rd photo; like a extra weld  sticking out connecting them right under the top post where connected to the seat post. Not to leave out, them cantilever bars sure looks long, poking out  as others said; further than Chicago Schwinn,.  adding the fork an wheels too:
> 
> View attachment 763660
> View attachment 763661
> View attachment 763662 View attachment 763663 View attachment 763664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 763665 View attachment 763666View attachment 763667
> View attachment 763668
> 
> Can't be sure but, the spokes look smaller than Schwinn's heavy duty 12mm.
> View attachment 763669
> View attachment 763670



I've got a Feb. 83 (serial no.) Schwinn Sidewinder with unmarked S-2 rims but I believe it was built in Chicago. None of the Murray built Schwinns I've seen have Schwinn rims, but that's only three or four bikes.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> I've got a Feb. 83 (serial no.) Schwinn Sidewinder with unmarked S-2 rims but I believe it was built in Chicago. None of the Murray built Schwinns I've seen have Schwinn rims, but that's only three or four bikes.




Maybe your Sidewinder was built at the Greenville plant.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Maybe your Sidewinder was built at the Greenville plant.



I believe the Greenville plant was built to produce lugged frame bikes. This comes from "Bicycles from Taiwan", a report published by the U.S. International Trade Commission in August 1983 giving the final ruling on a petition brought under the Tariff Act of 1930. Basically, the Bicycle Manufacturers of America (AMF, Columbia, Huffy and Murray) alleged that bicycles from Taiwan were being sold in the U.S. at less than fair market value, but Schwinn and Ross opposed the petition and the commission found no "material harm" to the domestic industry. But there's also a lot of background  on the current state of the industry (in 1982) and on page A-17 of the report it states "the Greenville facility was ready for operation in the beginning of 1982 and is today manufacturing several lines of lugged-frame, lightweight bicycles." I found this while trying to find out exactly when Chicago closed, searching on "Schwinn operations 1982". It's available for download free on Googlebooks and it's worth a read.
https://books.google.com/books?id=N...B#v=onepage&q=Schwinn operations 1982&f=false
As far as I can tell, production of welded-frame Schwinns went directly from Chicago to Lawrenceberg, and the report also says that the original contract between Schwinn and Murray was for two years, which seems right from the bikes I've seen. I'm guessing it was a stop-gap measure, to give Giant time to gear up and take over production.


----------



## Oilit

I double checked the link and it doesn't work for some reason, but if you use the same search I did, "Bicycles form Taiwan" should come up.


----------



## mrg

How about Schwinn's built in Hungary with S2's, I've seen them and was told by a old Schwinn dealer years ago Hungary ( till a factory fire) was in between Murry & Giant, I think this topic needs it's own thread!, this is in my frame scrap pile, a friend robbed the S2 and gave me the rest.


----------



## Oilit

mrg said:


> How about Schwinn's built in Hungary with S2's, I've seen them and was told by a old Schwinn dealer years ago Hungary ( till a factory fire) was in between Murry & Giant, I think this topic needs it's own thread!



"The Fall of Schwinn" (Judith Crown and Glen Coleman) is a two part article on the internet that you can find courtesy of Crain's Chicago Business. I expect these are the same people who wrote the "No Hands" book, it's a fairly long article but shorter than a book. According to the article, Schwinn's major overseas supplier in the mid-'80's was Giant in Taiwan. Then Ed Schwinn bought a one third interest in China Bicycles Co. of Shenzhen, in mainland China, and was planning to bring them in as a major supplier, which infuriated Giant, who were supplying something like 80% of Schwinn's production by then. So Giant entered the U.S. market under their own name, selling the same bikes for less money. Meanwhile, "No sooner was the ink dry on the pact with China Bicycles than Schwinn entered a second overseas joint venture, this time acquiring a 41.1% stake in Csepel Bicycle Co. of Budapest, Hungary". This was part of a plan to diversify the supply chain and expand into Europe, but the Hungarian plant needed a lot of investment and, like the Greenville plant, never made any money. When Schwinn finally declared bankruptcy in Oct. 1992, they had already closed the plant in Greenville and the new buyers never even made an offer for the plant in Hungary.


----------



## Muncie-mike

There's a 1980 cruiser 5 that I did my way










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58

Muncie-mike said:


> There's a 1980 cruiser 5 that I did my wayView attachment 766966View attachment 766967View attachment 766968View attachment 766969
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's bad! Your way is my way, color and all.


----------



## phantom

GTs58 said:


> That's bad! Your way is my way, color and all.  View attachment 766997



I agree 100%....beautiful bike that I'll bet rides as good as it looks. I love tasteful subtle one off modifications.


----------



## 19*01

My son's lil og paint 1980 cruiser


----------



## Muncie-mike

Muncie-mike said:


> There's a 1980 cruiser 5 that I did my wayView attachment 766966View attachment 766967View attachment 766968View attachment 766969
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






 almost forgot about the top bar decal




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickM

I’ve gone through a lot of nice original paint cruisers over the years, but now I’m down to my JP klunker 5 and my wife’s 24 inch cruiser.  The ones I sold were a lot nicer, but these are still nice survivors

I added the NOS springer to my klunker and front drum.  I’ve changed some parts for comfort reasons while riding, but I still have all the original parts to the klunker


----------



## Escaman

Just bought this from an antique dealer in Virginia...I'm in Venice CA.  Are the fender after-market?  How to I tell if they're  Schwinn fenders?


----------



## GTs58

Escaman said:


> Just bought this from an antique dealer in Virginia...I'm in Venice CA.  Are the fender after-market?  How to I tell if they're  Schwinn fenders?
> 
> View attachment 772861




The fenders were an add on since these bikes did not come with fenders. Those appear to be Schwinn fender braces so possibly they are "Schwinn Approved" fenders.


----------



## Escaman

GTs58 said:


> The fenders were an add on since these bikes did not come with fenders. Those appear to be Schwinn fender braces so possibly they are "Schwinn Approved" fenders.



What do you think...keep 'em?


----------



## GTs58

Escaman said:


> What do you think...keep 'em?




No need for mud guards where I live so I'd take em off if that were mine. If you like them, then leave them be.


----------



## mrg

WARNING! rant of the day!, I like them the way they came, NO FENDERS!, Cabers don't let fellow Cabers put fenders on Spitfires/Klunkers/Cruiser's!, keep it stock! they look stupid! (my opinion), if it rains ride a bike that came with fenders or get wet


----------



## Oilit

mrg said:


> WARNING! rant of the day!, I like them the way they came, NO FENDERS!, Cabers don't let fellow Cabers put fenders on Spitfires/Klunkers/Cruiser's!, keep it stock! they look stupid! (my opinion), if it rains ride a bike that came with fenders or get wet View attachment 775388View attachment 775389View attachment 775390View attachment 775391View attachment 775387



Somehow I knew you couldn't let that one pass by...


----------



## mrg

You know it, the Klunker trend started here in cali and I built a few in the mid 70's (Schwinn jumped on that in 76 with the California cruiser), no need for fenders going down a dirt road or cruising the beach, I bought my first new Schwinn in 79, I actually bought it for my girlfriends birthday and bent the stock blade fork the first day jumping with my nephew so went right back to Russell's Schwinn and bought a Cardinal red tube fork but she still wasen't happy I ruined her new Spitfire!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

I’m out of town at the moment, but heading home from vacation today. There is a beautiful blue Spitfire 5 that my good buddy Zach made possible for me to get. Anyway, the last few posts just solved a huge delimna for me. It has fenders, but they have a few small dents and detract from how stunningly original and exceptional this bikes condition is. So, I will not be re-installing them. That was wheat I wanted to do already, but I feel more confident in doing so knowing that others feel the same way. Of course I’ll post more pics when I get it assembled, but here is one for now just so you can see what I mean.


----------



## GTs58

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> I’m out of town at the moment, but heading home from vacation today. There is a beautiful blue Spitfire 5 that my good buddy Zach made possible for me to get. Anyway, the last few posts just solved a huge delimna for me. It has fenders, but they have a few small dents and detract from how stunningly original and exceptional this bikes condition is. So, I will not be re-installing them. That was wheat I wanted to do already, but I feel more confident in doing so knowing that others feel the same way. Of course I’ll post more pics when I get it assembled, but here is one for now just so you can see what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 775588





Super clean Spitfire Dan.  
 I have quite a few rolls of low voltage door bell wire and if you like I'll send you a roll so that you can *completely* wrap that Spitfire with wire.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

GTs58 said:


> Super clean Spitfire Dan.
> I have quite a few rolls of low voltage door bell wire and if you like I'll send you a roll so that you can *completely* wrap that Spitfire with wire.



As I said, I haven’t even seen the bike in person yet, wise guy!  But you can rest assured I’ll be taking the generator and all wire off, lol. However I’m fearful of what’s under the mourning band on the generator, ugh. Hopefully it’s not too bad.


----------



## Kramai88

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> As I said, I haven’t even seen the bike in person yet, wise guy!  But you can rest assured I’ll be taking the generator and all wire off, lol. However I’m fearful of what’s under the mourning band on the generator, ugh. Hopefully it’s not too bad.




If I remember correctly I don’t think it’s bad under the generator mount. The bike is super clean. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Kramai88 said:


> If I remember correctly I don’t think it’s bad under the generator mount. The bike is super clean.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You know about this bike? Was it yours?


----------



## Kramai88

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> You know about this bike? Was it yours?




I picked it up from the original owner and shipped it on to you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Kramai88 said:


> I picked it up from the original owner and shipped it on to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Oh sweet, well thank you. I can’t wait to see it. I’ve been on vacation all week and am about two hours from home. A coworker from work delivered to my neighbors house today. He said the box took a pretty good beating. But through one hole I saw carpet padding, so that one looks ok. The axle is sticking out of the box on side. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Not trying to hijack this thread, but I figured I’d get the best results here. I am in need of a rear axle for an Atom drum rear hub on the 79 Spitfire. If anyone has one, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Oilit

This has been discussed before, but these two pictures are a good illustration of the change in the rear fender bracket between 1979 (Spitfire 5) and 1980 (Cruiser 5).


----------



## Escaman

Decided to ditch the chrome fenders...looks like a killer now...so excited to have found this...39 year old bike looks brand new.


----------



## GTs58

That looks very respectable now Escaman. Nice example too.


----------



## Escaman

Thanks GT.


----------



## Mike Whitman

Would you be interested in selling this black Klunker?


----------



## hm.

Just picked up this late 81 with the chrome fork


----------



## GTs58

hm. said:


> Just picked up this late 81 with the chrome fork
> 
> View attachment 800672
> 
> View attachment 800673
> 
> View attachment 800674





Very nice C-5. I'm curious what the date is on the head badge.


----------



## Metacortex

hm. said:


> Just picked up this late 81 with the chrome fork



Please post a pic of the 4-digit number stamped in the headbadge.


----------



## Oilit

You say it's a late 1981? Are you going by the serial number or headbadge stamp? Those late Chicago Cruiser 5's are thin on the ground, at least around here. Nice bike!


----------



## hm.

Sorry about the late reply everyone..

The headbadge number is 3141


----------



## hm.

Got another one.. still needs some clean up


----------



## Oilit

hm. said:


> Got another one.. still needs some clean up
> 
> View attachment 809511
> 
> View attachment 809512
> 
> View attachment 809513
> 
> View attachment 809514



It looks like that one was built in the later part of 1982, pretty close to the end in Chicago.  But on the other hand, it has survived in nice shape!


----------



## hm.

Found a NOS Schwinn spring fork for the red one so I thought it would be cool to get a pic of all three together


----------



## mrg

Last pic of the 5's before I post the Chestnut in the for sale section.


----------



## irideiam

pretty...


----------



## clunker

Does anyone know what make/ model the saddles are in the 1980 catalog?


----------



## 19*01

clunker said:


> View attachment 833170
> 
> Does anyone know what make/ model the saddles are in the 1980 catalog?



Can you specify yourself a little more thank you


----------



## mrg

1980 only, Persons.


----------



## Oilit

Here's an "81 I picked up a couple of weeks ago, in nice shape and appears to be original except for the Wald fenders. The serial starts with "MR", for December 1980, which is interesting because the strike at the factory (if memory serves) was from October 1980 to February 1981, so Schwinn was able to keep some kind of production going even during the strike. On the other hand, it was going pretty slow, because the head badge number is 1521, which I calculate to be June 1, 1981. The Atom drum rear brake has been dropped in favor of a Weinmann Type 1080 caliper, and the Person's seat introduced for 1980 is gone as well, but it still has the forged fork and the Positron derailleur. The seat and calipers aren't "Schwinn Approved", ("Weinmann", "Dia-Compe" and "Mesinger"), but the hubs are. It's still a handsome bike, even if it was built by scabs! I wonder how many of these strike bikes are out there?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Can anyone give me the part number from their 1979 Spitfire 5 *kickstand*?  I’m sure others are the same part number, but I’d really like to get the number from a spitfire 5 specifically. Thank you in advance.   Danny


----------



## mrg

which part?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Oops, I left out the word kickstand! Sorry. I need the part number for the kickstand on a 1979 spitfire 5 with drum rear brake. Thank you!


----------



## GTs58

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Oops, I left out the word kickstand! Sorry. I need the part number for the kickstand on a 1979 spitfire 5 with drum rear brake. Thank you!




Looks like it says 880. Or 088 if you're standing on your head.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

GTs58 said:


> Looks like it says 880. Or 088 if your standing on your head.



Thank you for the reply. Another friend said his says 378. I’m just trying to find the correct number because I have a frame and I’m trying to find a kickstand for it. Thank you again for the info.


----------



## GTs58

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Thank you for the reply. Another friend said his says 378. I’m just trying to find the correct number because I have a frame and I’m trying to find a kickstand for it. Thank you again for the info.




Probably can't go wrong with the 378. The Spitfire's stand is the crap galvanized piece and I know they used different numbers for the different finishes. 378 might be chrome verses the galv..


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Why does that chart have so many lines that say the same thing? Any idea? That’s confusing. Anyway, I just figured the kickstand would be different on a 5 speed because the frame is wider for the rear hub and the stand may have a totally different bend.


----------



## GTs58

It's some type of shop list for inventory, ordering or ?. It's not confusing, just repetitious so you can't read between the lines.   The later ballooners used the same stand as the middleweights but you have a point on the fact the chain stays have a wider spread with the atom and gear cluster. I'm sure a vice and cheater bar would take care of any minor difference on a 378 stand. I have never seen an 880 stand for sale on eBay or seen that number on a list, and I've never really paid any attention to the stand numbers on my Spitfires or Cruisers.

Some of my minty virgin 5 speeds had a paperclip that was attached to the rear fender mounting tab on the stand tube. The clip was always painted with the bike color so it was attached before paint and I've come to the conclusion that clip was a production indicator for a 5 speed Atom frame with the wider spread. If the stand tube angle was slightly modified to accommodate the wider spread the stand would be the same as the coaster models. What's the spread difference between the 5 speed Atom frames and coaster frames, .75"? so each stay is 3/8" further out at the dropout?


----------



## Beek




----------



## Beek




----------



## Beek

Oilit said:


> Here's an "81 I picked up a couple of weeks ago, in nice shape and appears to be original except for the Wald fenders. The serial starts with "MR", for December 1980, which is interesting because the strike at the factory (if memory serves) was from October 1980 to February 1981, so Schwinn was able to keep some kind of production going even during the strike. On the other hand, it was going pretty slow, because the head badge number is 1521, which I calculate to be June 1, 1981. The Atom drum rear brake has been dropped in favor of a Weinmann Type 1080 caliper, and the Person's seat introduced for 1980 is gone as well, but it still has the forged fork and the Positron derailleur. The seat and calipers aren't "Schwinn Approved", ("Weinmann", "Dia-Compe" and "Mesinger"), but the hubs are. It's still a handsome bike, even if it was built by scabs! I wonder how many of these strike bikes are out there?
> 
> View attachment 842146
> 
> View attachment 842147
> 
> View attachment 842148
> 
> View attachment 842149
> 
> View attachment 842151
> 
> View attachment 842152
> 
> View attachment 842153
> 
> View attachment 842154
> 
> View attachment 842155
> 
> View attachment 842156
> 
> View attachment 842157
> 
> View attachment 842158
> 
> View attachment 842167
> 
> View attachment 842169



I will never sell mine..


----------



## Beek

Beek said:


> View attachment 857167
> 
> View attachment 857168
> 
> View attachment 857167
> 
> View attachment 857168
> 
> View attachment 857171
> 
> View attachment 857172



Wife won't give it back!


----------



## TotalNewbWhoScored

Just picked this up. All original time warp...estate sale find...I have gathered through this thread that the blue is extremely rare.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

TotalNewbWhoScored said:


> Just picked this up. All original time warp...estate sale find...I have gathered through this thread that the blue is extremely rare.
> 
> View attachment 908598
> 
> View attachment 908599
> 
> View attachment 908600
> 
> View attachment 908601
> 
> View attachment 908602



Badass bike. She’s a beauty!


----------



## TotalNewbWhoScored

I am looking to sell the bike after some thought. I would love it to go to a true enthusiast. Please DM me if interested. I want to avoid ebay.


----------



## That1insaneguy

A friend of mine recently gave me an old junk bike he had sitting in his backyard. After looking at these forums it turns out its a 1980 Schwinn Cruiser 5. Head badge # 2770


----------



## That1insaneguy

I have all the original parts for it except for the original chain guard and fork. The bike doesn't have much collector value anymore since some nefarious previous owner took the serial number off. I'm working on painting it and I'll post pictures as soon as its done.


----------



## vincev

I'll repost my Klunker 5 There are not many around.Its been rode hard.Looks rough but still a real Klunker 5.........


----------



## KLUNKER 5

Can’t have too many Klunker 5s. Thanks John for letting me add this to my collection. Really cool that you would rather it go to me than to someone trying to make a buck. It cleaned up really nice. Another 100% original right down to the tires and 



















tubes.


----------



## jaxschwinn

Here’s one I picked up today. It needs a detailing but i think it’s pretty cool. KP serial # , 0799 on the badge. I’m thinking this might have been a “klunker 5 “ that the owner had put a 2 speed up front with positron shifter, added fenders, springer, rack, and sturmey archer drum hub. I really like it but I bought on impulse and might have paid more than I really wanted too.


----------



## GTs58

jaxschwinn said:


> Here’s one I picked up today. It needs a detailing but i think it’s pretty cool. KP serial # , 0799 on the badge. I’m thinking this might have been a “klunker 5 “ that the owner had put a 2 speed up front with positron shifter, added fenders, springer, rack, and sturmey archer drum hub. I really like it but I bought on impulse and might have paid more than I really wanted too. View attachment 926542
> View attachment 926543
> 
> View attachment 926544
> 
> View attachment 926545
> 
> View attachment 926547
> 
> View attachment 926546




The 79's were Spitfires. Interesting build, something I've been thinking about doing for years.


----------



## hm.

time for a bump


----------



## mrg

Let's see some more 5's


----------



## hm.

Whoa...Like! Like! Like! ^^^^^^

Thats a nice one!!


----------



## Brutuskend

Here's one that a customer brought in several years ago that I helped him sell.. Then I boxed it up and shipped it out. I don't recall who bought it, maybe someone on here?


----------



## Brutuskend

BTW I just spotted a pair of 5 speeds in Portland Or. (CL) for a pretty good price..


----------



## hm.

Had some time for my 80. Picked up some really nice studded balloon tires and took off the springer and speedometer.


----------



## Oilit

Here's one on EBay right now that dates to December 1980, according to the description, which is the same as the one I posted on page 15 of this thread, except that this one has the drum brake and mine doesn't. I e-mailed the seller to ask about the head badge number, but I haven't heard anything back. If these were stamped with serial numbers during the strike, then I'm guessing the head badge numbers may be the only way to tell when they dropped the drum brake. Does anybody on here know this guy?
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=293088732846


----------



## hm.

82 black & gold


----------



## GTs58

hm. said:


> 82 black & goldView attachment 1032529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1032526




Looks like it had the Schwinn top tube decal at one time. Were the fancy 1959 + seat tube decals deleted on the 82 models or has yours worn off? They don't show up in the catalog images on the black one but those images are pretty bad.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> Here's one on EBay right now that dates to December 1980, according to the description, which is the same as the one I posted on page 15 of this thread, except that this one has the drum brake and mine doesn't. I e-mailed the seller to ask about the head badge number, but I haven't heard anything back. If these were stamped with serial numbers during the strike, then I'm guessing the head badge numbers may be the only way to tell when they dropped the drum brake. Does anybody on here know this guy?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1980-Schwinn-Cruiser-5/293088732846?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> View attachment 1027408





Here's my old MR  Dec. 1980 serial numbered 1981 model. I'm thinking it was built in March 81.


----------



## hm.

GTs58 said:


> Looks like it had the Schwinn top tube decal at one time. Were the fancy 1959 + seat tube decals deleted on the 82 models or has yours worn off? They don't show up in the catalog images on the black one but those images are pretty bad.




Only very small bits of the seat tube decals remain, I believe the gold decals didnt hold up as well as the white. Bike was bought from original owner in Huntington Beach and was ridden regularly. The beach life could also have a lot to do with the faded gold.


----------



## Manhrs

Here’s my 1979 Spitfire 5 double Atom brakes Authentic Schwinn springer . This is my Tour de Fat ride


----------



## mrg

Better fix your shifter before it messes up your cable


Manhrs said:


> Here’s my 1979 Spitfire 5 double Atom brakes Authentic Schwinn springer . This is my Tour de Fat ride
> 
> View attachment 1035148
> 
> View attachment 1035149
> 
> View attachment 1035150
> 
> View attachment 1035151


----------



## hm.

79 with the double atom...cool! Its nice have that front atom brake when running the spring fork. After a few close calls on my 80.. had to take the springer off and go back to the og fork with the caliper brake.


----------



## hm.

80


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Here’s a pretty clean 84 I picked up this weekend. Wrong grips and pedals and missing reflectors, but otherwise pretty nice and original. Going to be for sale ASAP.


----------



## mrg

84, is that a Schmurry, looks like the cantilever bars are longer & pointy like the Murry built and probably a smooth bottom bracket?


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> 84, is that a Schmurry, looks like the cantilever bars are longer & pointy like the Murry built and probably a smooth bottom bracket?




Looks like an early Schmurray to me. It's also equipped with the Schwinn EF head tube.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

mrg said:


> 84, is that a Schmurry, looks like the cantilever bars are longer & pointy like the Murry built and probably a smooth bottom bracket?



Yes that is correct. Slightly longer and slightly pointed. I know these bikes are weird and not as cool as the earlier ones, but I still love them. They are cool in their own way.


----------



## Oilit

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Yes that is correct. Slightly longer and slightly pointed. I know these bikes are weird and not as cool as the earlier ones, but I still love them. They are cool in their own way.



Don't say "weird", say "interesting" or "unique". Schmurray riders Unite!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Oilit said:


> Don't say "weird", say "interesting" or "unique". Schmurray riders Unite!



I also have a heavily sunburned red 1984 frame, fork and chainguard. Nowhere near as nice condition wise as this one. But I’ve always been intrigued by them. But I’m a single speed coaster guy at heart. I hate cables! So they must go.


----------



## Barto

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Here’s a pretty clean 84 I picked up this weekend. Wrong grips and pedals and missing reflectors, but otherwise pretty nice and original. Going to be for sale ASAP.
> 
> View attachment 1042171



Love the tied downs you have your bike connected to


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Barto said:


> Love the tied downs you have your bike connected to



Those are made by a guy specifically for the late model Tacoma’s to work with the factory rail setup. Best thing I’ve ever used.


----------



## Rivnut

When I first got this '84, it was just like all of the other '84 black Cruiser 5's.  I had the tank, a friend had the the fenders, and I stumbled across the chain guard while pursuing a kick back hub.  I did nothing to the frame, swapped out forks so I could mount fenders, and saved the original fork, seat, and chainguard.  I get a fėw more thumbs up in the neighborhood when riding it now.  Very easy to take back to original. My daughter did the graphics.


----------



## hm.

Very nice custom 84 you have there rivnut.. Super clean. Really like the look, its cool to see something a little different up in here


----------



## Oilit

"My daughter did the graphics." By graphics, do you mean just the "Cruiser 5" and "Schwinn" scripts, or did she do all the painting?


----------



## Rivnut

She did the Schwinn and Cruiser 5 script on her Cricut printer.  The font is somerhing she picked off Google Fonts.


----------



## Balloonatic

My '80 Cruiser 5. I have since put chrome seat springs on it, just that little detail makes all the rest of the chrome pop. I also have orig. gum wall Schwinn knobbies for it, but left the Chinese ones it came with until I get more use out of them.

When these came out I didn't care for them all that much, I had a few vintage bikes by 1978 and I thought these lacked refinement and also hated all the damn reflectors. I had a sweet, Cali. beach blonde girlfriend back then, she was going to school down in San Diego... her dad had bought her a blue Cruiser 5, and I spent the summer with her down there... we'd take it down the strand with her on the handlebars on hot summer nights and meet up with friends on the beach to drink beer.

I hadn't thought about her or the night time cruises on the strand until I saw a Cruiser 5 a few years ago.. all of a sudden I was nostalgic for one of these, and put a want ad here on the CABE, and found this beauty a few cities away from a super nice CABER. Now that I'm old, the 5 speed is perfect; I take it down the dirt trail near my house, and the rear drum/front caliper brakes are perfect for not locking up.

It's my favorite bike to ride these days! It's blue just like Sandy's, and reminds me of that wonderful summer, and my beautiful beach babe.


----------



## hm.

huntington beach


----------



## PlasticNerd

Finished up my 81 cruiser 5, with a few diff year parts. Polished all the accessories, new cables and housings


----------



## GTs58

PlasticNerd said:


> Finished up my 81 cruiser 5, with a few diff year parts. Polished all the accessories, new cables and housings View attachment 1055013
> View attachment 1055014
> 
> View attachment 1055015
> 
> View attachment 1055016
> 
> View attachment 1055017
> 
> View attachment 1055018





Cool! Another MR serial and the badge #1541. Built 154 + days after the serial number was stamped. They must have been cranking out head tubes and stamping serial numbers like mad dogs in December 80.


----------



## hm.

Had the red 1981 Cruiser 5 out on last weeks camping trip














I like to bring a few


----------



## Rocketrex

hm. said:


> Had the red 1981 Cruiser 5 out on last weeks camping trip
> View attachment 1089403
> 
> View attachment 1089404
> View attachment 1089405
> 
> View attachment 1089406
> I like to bring a few



Sweet bikes.  I just bought a Cruiser 5 frame and want to use a standard coaster brake rear wheel (110 MM axle). My question is the Cruiser 5 speed frame the same as the Cruiser single speed? Specifically is the drop out width the same?


----------



## GTs58

Rocketrex said:


> Sweet bikes.  I just bought a Cruiser 5 frame and want to use a standard coaster brake rear wheel (110 MM axle). My question is the Cruiser 5 speed frame the same as the Cruiser single speed? Specifically is the drop out width the same?




Nope, the 5 speed drum brake spread is wider. I spread a 3 speed/coaster frame to take a freewheel with atom and if I remember right I went from 4.25 to 5.125.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> View attachment 421117 View attachment 421116 View attachment 421115 View attachment 421114 View attachment 421113 View attachment 421112 View attachment 421110 View attachment 421111 View attachment 421111 View attachment 421110 View attachment 421106
> 
> View attachment 421107
> 
> View attachment 421108
> 
> View attachment 421109



Very nice collection of 5 speeders. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Jeff54

GTs58 said:


> Nope, the 5 speed drum brake spread is wider. I spread a 3 speed/coaster frame to take a freewheel with atom and if I remember right I went from 4.25 to 5.125.



There's  another point to query. Two different part numbers or, Schwinn bent them out to suite? A spec build for two frames or 1. Alternatively, 1 part number too spec cruiser 5 and others squeezed in.  Plus if there's a Junior 5 speed, the frame would be less malleable to squeeze in or expand. .


----------



## mrg

Top bar decals faded but otherwise not to bad!


----------



## Tony M

Can't go wrong with a Bob U seat


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Tony M said:


> Can't go wrong with a Bob U seat
> View attachment 1175868what is a Bob u seat? Thanks for sharing. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## Tony M

A seat restored by Bob Usasi (Bobcycles)


----------



## razinhellcustomz

What does he charge for that.  Thanks and ride on. Razin


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Great examples through out this thread! Hers my ‘81 Chestnut-


----------



## Xlobsterman




----------



## mrg

Finally found that southbay shop sticker from my old Klunker. Aviation & Circle weren’t to far apart.


----------



## Ebike

This my Klunker all original other than tires and tubes shift cable


----------



## 19*01

Not the og seat.. Just on there so I can flip upside down.. Was cleaning them WHITE walls


----------



## Xlobsterman

Ebike said:


> This my Klunker all original other than tires and tubes shift cable
> 
> View attachment 1181360
> 
> View attachment 1181361




That rear brake cable should be on the other side of the head tube......


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Dizzle Problems said:


> Great examples through out this thread! Hers my ‘81 Chestnut-
> 
> View attachment 1176030



Is that the original sprocket to that bike? It some how looks off to my recollection. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

19*01 said:


> View attachment 1182395
> 
> Not the og seat.. Just on there so I can flip upside down.. Was cleaning them WHITE walls



So how does that working for ya when the front ones FLAT!! Just saying.


----------



## Ebike

Thanks for the information will make the change .


----------



## 19*01

razinhellcustomz said:


> So how does that working for ya when the front ones FLAT!! Just saying.



I'm having a hard time understanding what you mean, don't know if you meant to reply to somebody else.. FLAT?


----------



## razinhellcustomz

19*01 said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding what you mean, don't know if you meant to reply to somebody else.. FLAT?



The front tire appears to be flat! Man you really are upside down. I take the seats off mine before I flip them. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## 19*01

razinhellcustomz said:


> The front tire appears to be flat! Man you really are upside down. I take the seats off mine before I flip them. Good luck. Razin.



No the tire is not flat and what else do you do when you work on your bike(s) that way I can make sure and do it the same way! And by the way, learn how to spell when you reply to me... actually you're spelling is correct just your words are misplaced.. 
Ps.. do you take your seat off before you ride them also? Just saying


----------



## Dizzle Problems

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is that the original sprocket to that bike? It some how looks off to my recollection. Thanks. Razin.



It is not. Nothing is original to how it left the factory except frame, fork, headset, stem, and bars. The sprocket is a sugino bmx


----------



## razinhellcustomz

19*01 said:


> No the tire is not flat and what else do you do when you work on your bike(s) that way I can make sure and do it the same way! And by the way, learn how to spell when you reply to me... actually you're spelling is correct just your words are misplaced..
> Ps.. do you take your seat off before you ride them also? Just saying



Nope. And just so you know I take pride in my spelling and thank you for noticing. Sorry I blew up. Your bike is pretty cool by the way you may be confused by what I was trying to pay you a compliment on your bike. Guess you took it the wrong way. It's all good
 Ride On and enjoy. Razin. P.s. the seats generally stay on at all times. Thanks for asking.


----------



## 19*01

*


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Dizzle Problems said:


> It is not. Nothing is original to how it left the factory except frame, fork, headset, stem, and bars. The sprocket is a sugino bmx



Looks good. Just did'nt register at first. Really cool Klunker bike. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## Ebike

Just listed mine in the for sale listings


----------



## Lookn4bikes

Added the fenders and had to replace the tires but rest looks to be all original.


----------



## Oilit

Lookn4bikes said:


> Added the fenders and had to replace the tires but rest looks to be all original.View attachment 1182953



Those fenders fit better than a lot of the aftermarket fenders I've seen. Where did you get them, if you don't mind?


----------



## Lookn4bikes

Oilit said:


> Those fenders fit better than a lot of the aftermarket fenders I've seen. Where did you get them, if you don't mind?



I think they are a factory schwinn fender set. Rivits on the stays. I had to make an extension bracket for the lower mount. You can see the chain guard indentation sits a little above the guard.


----------



## birdzgarage

June 80


----------



## Xlobsterman

I finally got the correct front wheel on my K5, now all I need is a OE Grey positron cable and it will be complete and period correct.





BTW, this is what it looked like when I purchased it.............it was pretty thrashed.


----------



## Rivnut

If anyone is interested, there's an '81 Cruiser 5 for sale on the Milwaukee Craigslist.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Rivnut said:


> If anyone is interested, there's an '81 Cruiser 5 for sale on the Milwaukee Craigslist.



Yeah , and the guy wants fee bay money for it too. Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## Allrounderco

What’s considered a fair price for these? There’s a clean looking ‘80 Cruiser 5 near me. I’ve been tempted, but have not contacted the seller yet.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Blackbomber said:


> What’s considered a fair price for these? There’s a clean looking ‘80 Cruiser 5 near me. I’ve been tempted, but have not contacted the seller yet.



This guy was asking $675.00. I would say condition is every thing. Any where between $250.00 on up. Let us know if you make the deal. Razin.


----------



## Oilit

He's got a springer front end, but still has both brake handles, so I was wondering where the front brake was until I noticed he has both a drum and a caliper brake on the rear wheel!


----------



## Allrounderco

razinhellcustomz said:


> This guy was asking $675.00. I would say condition is every thing. Any where between $250.00 on up. Let us know if you make the deal. Razin.



The one I saw was $275, but it’s gone now: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/clean-looking-80-cruiser-5-in-ct-275.170788/

EDIT: forgot to thank you for your reply before, @razinhellcustomz so thanks!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Oilit said:


> He's got a springer front end, but still has both brake handles, so I was wondering where the front brake was until I noticed he has both a drum and a caliper brake on the rear wheel!
> View attachment 1197141



What some people won't do to try and squeeze an extra $100.00 out of an already high end bike. Just saying. Razin.


----------



## Oilit

razinhellcustomz said:


> What some people won't do to try and squeeze an extra $100.00 out of an already high end bike. Just saying. Razin.



I'm still trying to figure out what some people won't do. Ain't got there yet.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Oilit said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what some people won't do. Ain't got there yet.



Yeah
 Me neither. Razin.


----------



## mrg

I can hardly look at this thread anymore, all those aftermarket chrome fenders are driving me crazy , friends don't let friends put fenders on Spitfire/Cruisers!!, but I love it when I see them stripped to how they left the factory!


----------



## Tony M

1980 CRUISER 5 in mint condition


----------



## 19*01




----------



## RyanPartridge

Spotted these in the wild over the weekend...


----------



## mrg

RyanPartridge said:


> Spotted these in the wild over the weekend...
> 
> View attachment 1201175
> 
> View attachment 1201176




Wonder if either are real?, definitely never seen a girls Cal Cruiser and a Klunker  with a springer & front brake, think probably repop decals?, just don't see CC's & Klunkers around that much and in that condition!


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Wonder if either are real?, definitely never seen a girls Cal Cruiser and a Klunker  with a springer & front brake, think probably repop decals?, just don't see CC's & Klunkers around that much and in that condition!




The KLUNKER 5 may be legit, just with the addition of the spring fork. But Schwinn never made a women's California Cruiser!


----------



## Tony M

mrg said:


> Wonder if either are real?, definitely never seen a girls Cal Cruiser and a Klunker  with a springer & front brake, think probably repop decals?, just don't see CC's & Klunkers around that much and in that condition!



Definitely fake ! Look at condition of the pedals...and the fork dart is a repop decal, you can tell by the thickness of the outline of the dart..original dart's outline is much finer


----------



## birdzgarage

Gave it a hoodride this morning before it moves on.


----------



## furyus

I'll give it a good home. It'll get ridden and keep all it's scars. 

furyus


----------



## Xlobsterman

I found this pic on Facebook today, and though it would interest most of you! This is the first and only documentation I have seen on the KLUNKER 5.


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> I found this pic on Facebook today, and though it would interest most of you! This is the first and only documentation I have seen on the KLUNKER 5.
> 
> View attachment 1213801



Do you know the date on that?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> Do you know the date on that?




I would assume summer/fall of 78


----------



## mrg

I’ve seen that before but don’t remember the date but more interesting is the goose neck!!


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> I’ve seen that before but don’t remember the date but more interesting is the goose neck!!




Yes, I noticed that also.


----------



## mrg

Also says front & rear caliper brake in the text but not in the picture, maybe @GTs58 knows the Schwinn Reporter date?


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Also says front & rear caliper brake in the text but not in the picture, maybe @GTs58 knows the Schwinn Reporter date?




It is from July/August of 78 according to the message thread









						Information about 1978 Schwinn Klunker 5 | Vintage Mountain Bikes
					

I have a blue, 1980 Cruiser 5 with original paint, but would love to see photos of your bike, I always wanted a blue Klunker 5, but have never seen one that's orig.   Please post photos? If your bike really is original blue and painted chainguard why not show it?  Did you buy this bike yourself...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58




----------



## 19*01




----------



## Alva

Nice bikes!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

19*01 said:


> View attachment 1222602
> 
> View attachment 1222605



Cool naked bike! Enjoy and ride on. Razin.


----------



## Rivnut

mrg said:


> Also says front & rear caliper brake in the text but not in the picture, maybe @GTs58 knows the Schwinn Reporter date?



Yeah. It has two brake levers though. Shows a 5 gear rear cassette but no shifter handle. ?????


----------



## furyus

I see a shift cable at the stem. I also see the chain stay bracket off the drum on the left stay.


----------



## mrg

Yeah just an artist rendering months before the debut


----------



## KLUNKER 5

Xlobsterman said:


> I found this pic on Facebook today, and though it would interest most of you! This is the first and only documentation I have seen on the KLUNKER 5.
> 
> View attachment 1213801



I posted these from a Schwinn Reporter I have from 1978 in thread in the Vintage Mountain Bike section with some other info about Klunkers. Just curious. You said you found it on Facebook. Where was it posted?


----------



## Xlobsterman

KLUNKER 5 said:


> I posted these from a Schwinn Reporter I have from 1978 in thread in the Vintage Mountain Bike section with some other info about Klunkers. Just curious. You said you found it on Facebook. Where was it posted?




Not 100% sure what group it was now???


----------



## rixmariscal

Here is a few


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Cool old klunker bikes. Really diggin on the patina. Ride on. Razin.


----------



## 19*01

I just finished this one for my son, gave it to him for his birthday yesterday. He took it all apart! all the way down to the spokes and nipples, and he wanted to help me put it back together but since his birthday was around the corner, I had to finish it myself... I sprayed it polished all the parts and put it all back together yesterday, took me one day to do it all just about.. me and myself,  I usually do not  redo or do full restores  on 70's or 80's bikes, mine are original. but  he wanted something that he can take anywhere and call his and take whenever he wants (keep in mind I have over 50 bikes) but he knows not to touch those  unless told to, I painted and redid the lettering on the seat tube across the top bar and chainguard they are not decals. I don't know if you all have noticed but the lettering is in light gray here are the before and afters  enjoy

Before


----------



## 19*01

After

I usually don't give them a twist like this but this is the way he wanted it done..


----------



## razinhellcustomz

19*01 said:


> After
> 
> I usually don't give them a twist like this but this is the way he wanted it done..View attachment 1227926
> 
> View attachment 1227927
> 
> View attachment 1227928
> 
> View attachment 1227929
> 
> View attachment 1227930
> 
> View attachment 1227931
> 
> View attachment 1227932
> 
> View attachment 1227933
> 
> View attachment 1227934
> 
> View attachment 1227935
> 
> View attachment 1227936



This old Schwinn turned out really nice. You said the lettering is not decals. So are they stencils or what did you use to letter this bike? Thanks for sharing. Ride on. Razin..


----------



## 19*01

razinhellcustomz said:


> This old Schwinn turned out really nice. You said the lettering is not decals. So are they stencils or what did you use to letter this bike? Thanks for sharing. Ride on. Razin..



I had some vinyl decals made but instead of using the decal part that would usually go on, I used the complete opposite of the vinyl decal. Then I sprayed it then peeled off after.. so first I painted the bike black then I sprayed a light coat of clear.. then I gave it a light wet sand with 1500 then I put my decal on and masked the rest of the bike.. then spray the light gray on the decal parts. Took off the decal and then we cleared the whole bike


----------



## razinhellcustomz

19*01 said:


> I had some vinyl decals made but instead of using the decal part that would usually go on, I used the complete opposite of the vinyl decal. Then I sprayed it then peeled off after.. so first I painted the bike black then I sprayed a light coat of clear.. then I gave it a light wet sand with 1500 then I put my decal on and masked the rest of the bike.. then spray the light gray on the decal parts. Took off the decal and then we cleared the whole bike



Nice job. Looks factory. Your son should be proud
 How old is your son if you don't mind my asking? Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## 19*01

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice job. Looks factory. Your son should be proud
> How old is your son if you don't mind my asking? Enjoy. Razin.



He just went into his teens, he started crying when he seen it and then somebody was cutting onions in the room and everybody got watery eyes


----------



## razinhellcustomz

19*01 said:


> He just went into his teens, he started crying when he seen it and then somebody was cutting onions in the room and everybody got watery eyes



That's funny!! Hope they were tears of joy. I have a 16 y.o.grandson that's into bikes but has yet to show an interest in building one of his own. Might just have to encourage some more. Thanks for sharing. Razin.


----------



## Tony M




----------



## rixmariscal

do you happen to have a Extra Dia Compe 1080 Front brake caliper you are not using?
View attachment 1228739
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gthoro

Just picked this one up yesterday.  March 1980.


----------



## mrg

Oh! those fenders are driving me crazy, throw the in the scrap pile, friends don't let friends put fenders on Klunkers/Spitfires/Cruisers, nice looking bikes tho, ride them like they were made " FENDERLESS", that was the whole idea Schwinn had for them!, that's my rant of the day!


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Oh! those fenders are driving me crazy, throw the in the scrap pile, friends don't let friends put fenders on Klunkers/Spitfires/Cruisers, nice looking bikes tho, ride them like they were made " FENDERLESS", that was the whole idea Schwinn had for them!, that's my rant of the day!




IMO, to each his own when it comes to fenders, but those ones don't fit well, and look like crap...........


----------



## mrg

Aftermarket fenders, still like them the way they came, fenderless!


----------



## 1979AL

KLUNKER 5 said:


> Picked up this little gem. 100% original and completely flawless. Estate sale find. Was told the owner got bike for Xmas in 79-80 and didn’t like it so it sat in a closet in his parents house for 38 years. I just dusted it off.
> View attachment 725704 View attachment 725705 View attachment 725706 View attachment 725707 View attachment 725708 View attachment 725709



For sale?


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Xlobsterman said:


> IMO, to each his own when it comes to fenders, but those ones don't fit well, and look like crap...........



They certainly don't look FAC-TREE. If they were OEM equipment ,I would have no objections to them . Either run fender less or at least put on a pair that fit the bike properly. Those are quite FUGLEE!!! JUST SAYIN. RAZIN.


----------



## Oilit

Gthoro said:


> Just picked this one up yesterday.  March 1980.View attachment 1246924



What size are those tires? They look small. But the bike looks in good shape, some new tires and some spit and polish, and that bike will look sharp!


----------



## Gthoro

Yeah, those were 1.50 MTB tires.  I put some bigger slicks on and ended up selling it.


----------



## hm.




----------



## St.Peter

I bought three in a group of bikes I bought at the end of the summer haven't had time to go through them yet but when I do they'll be up for sale. Cool bikes


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Gthoro said:


> Yeah, those were 1.50 MTB tires.  I put some bigger slicks on and ended up selling it.View attachment 1289682



How much did you get for the bike? Looks like a MILLION BUCKS!!! Razin.


----------



## Maxacceleration

Beauty bikes all gents. Kinda of the quintessential bike(s) bridging single speed standards, and multi speed more modern standards.
In classic cantilever style. Classic. True riders. 
Nothing like a Schwinn!


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

St.Peter said:


> View attachment 1302555View attachment 1302557View attachment 1302558
> 
> I bought three in a group of bikes I bought at the end of the summer haven't had time to go through them yet but when I do they'll be up for sale. Cool bikes



i really like the springer forks would you sale just that part


----------



## St.Peter

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> i really like the springer forks would you sale just that part



Have these that I would sell separate from a fourth bike. From everything I can tell they are the same as the ones that you're inquiring about. The set of fenders that are sitting there are pending with the sale of the black cruiser 5.


----------



## St.Peter




----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

St.Peter said:


> Have these that I would sell separate from a fourth bike. From everything I can tell they are the same as the ones that you're inquiring about. The set of fenders that are sitting there are pending with the sale of the black cruiser 5.



how much sir


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

May of 75 girls cruiser frame Trade anyone?

I would like to trade this frame I've been dragging around for many years, can't recall how or where I got it or how complete it was, its seen better days but solid and straight, no structural damage, 
Head tube serial number begins with EL
Like to trade for mens frame around same era , 26 or 24".














More pics on the way


----------



## hm.

^looks more like EU on the headtube and decal style of an 83 frame.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

That's what I 
Thought.


----------



## Tony M

1980 cruiser 5


----------



## Xlobsterman

Tony M said:


> 1980 cruiser 5
> View attachment 1311775




I have always liked the gumwalls over the whitewalls on the black bikes! 

Nice bike and looks to be 100% original except for the gear cable!


----------



## Tony M

Xlobsterman said:


> I have always liked the gumwalls over the whitewalls on the black bikes!
> 
> Nice bike and looks to be 100% original except for the gear cable!






Xlobsterman said:


> I have always liked the gumwalls over the whitewalls on the black bikes!
> 
> Nice bike and looks to be 100% original except for the gear cable!



I'm going to replace the black cable with a NOS gray cable and probably add a deluxe seat to it


----------



## Xlobsterman

Tony M said:


> I'm going to replace the black cable with a NOS gray cable and probably add a deluxe seat to it




Those OE grey cables are hard to find for a decent price.......! I had to use a black cable on my KLUNKER, and have yet to find a grey cable for a decent price.


----------



## Audreypapa

Out on a nice Sunday ride


----------



## hm.

Bump time..



















81 chestnut cruiser 5


----------



## Audreypapa

hm. said:


> Bump time..
> View attachment 1397299
> View attachment 1397300
> View attachment 1397301
> 
> View attachment 1397302
> View attachment 1397303
> View attachment 1397304
> 81 chestnut cruiser 5



What a beauty!!


----------



## hm.

Audreypapa said:


> What a beauty!!



Thank you.  I had to go through a few to get this one and Im lovin it!


----------



## 10~18kustoms

Spitfire 5
Cruiser 5
Girls Cruiser 5
Cruiser 5 Custom


----------



## dave429

Here’s my Schwinn Cruiser 5! It’s a beast, but a blast to ride!


----------



## mrg

A couple of Spitfire5


----------



## razinhellcustomz

hm. said:


> Bump time..
> View attachment 1397299
> View attachment 1397300
> View attachment 1397301
> 
> View attachment 1397302
> View attachment 1397303
> View attachment 1397304
> 81 chestnut cruiser 5



Really nice Cruiser 5 bike. Love the color. What is the color name? Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## hm.

razinhellcustomz said:


> Really nice Cruiser 5 bike. Love the color. What is the color name? Enjoy. Razin.



Hey thanks man, the color is spicy chestnut.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

hm. said:


> Hey thanks man, the color is spicy chestnut.



Cool color. Thanks HM.


----------



## Xlobsterman

I found this pic of Cruiser on FB that was taken in the early 80's on the strand in Redondo Beach, Calif.


----------



## Tony M

CRUISER 5 Bling


----------



## Tony M

"NOS" SCHWINN STUDDED BALLOONS


----------



## Tony M

1980 CRUISER 5


----------



## hm.

1980 Schwinn Cruiser 5!


----------



## hm.

1981 Cruiser 5


----------



## GTs58

hm. said:


> View attachment 1421483
> 
> 1981 Cruiser 5




Is that Sierra Brown?  hahaha!     How do you like that seat compared to the vinyl covered piece? It sure looks better IMO.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> How do you like that seat compared to the vinyl covered piece? It sure looks better IMO.




IMO, those saddles sucked! The frames and springs twisted on them all the time! The Mesinger saddles were much better.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

wrong thread sorry


----------



## hm.

GTs58 said:


> Is that Sierra Brown?  hahaha!     How do you like that seat compared to the vinyl covered piece? It sure looks better IMO.



Sierra Brown, ah yes it could be..

 But only if I left it out to cook in the desert sun too long.  lol


Xlobsterman said:


> IMO, those saddles sucked! The frames and springs twisted on them all the time! The Mesinger saddles were much better.



The persons seat was on the bike when I got it and I like the look but for me at 6' 3 240 the good old mesinger is much more sturdy.....


----------



## Xtrem116

razinhellcustomz said:


> Really nice Cruiser 5 bike. Love the color. What is the color name? Enjoy. Raz





hm. said:


> Bump time..
> View attachment 1397299
> View attachment 1397300
> View attachment 1397301
> 
> View attachment 1397302
> View attachment 1397303
> View attachment 1397304
> 81 chestnut cruiser 5



Beautiful!!! 🏆


----------



## Xtrem116

hm. said:


> Bump time..
> View attachment 1397299
> View attachment 1397300
> View attachment 1397301
> 
> View attachment 1397302
> View attachment 1397303
> View attachment 1397304
> 81 chestnut cruiser 5



Beautiful cruiser! Amazing condition. 👌


----------



## hm.

Xtrem116 said:


> Beautiful cruiser! Amazing condition. 👌



Thanks @Xtrem116 its one of my favorites


----------



## Xlobsterman

Installed a set of original Gumwalls on the 84 today, looks so much better than the white walls that were on it when I got it.


----------



## birdzgarage

Sweet 81 cruiser 5 i picked up from the original owner this morning.he bought it new at Anaheim schwinn.positron cable appears to have been replaced and i added the two cable clamps on the top tube as they were missing.never cleaned,never polished.i wiped it off with a wet rag.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1459728
> 
> View attachment 1459729
> 
> View attachment 1459730
> 
> View attachment 1459731
> 
> View attachment 1459732
> 
> View attachment 1459733
> 
> View attachment 1459734
> 
> View attachment 1459735
> 
> View attachment 1459736
> 
> View attachment 1459737
> 
> View attachment 1459738
> 
> View attachment 1459739
> 
> View attachment 1459740
> 
> View attachment 1459741
> 
> View attachment 1459742
> Sweet 81 cruiser 5 i picked up from the original owner this morning.he bought it new at Anaheim schwinn.positron cable appears to have been replaced and i added the two cable clamps on the top tube as they were missing.never cleaned,never polished.i wiped it off with a wet rag.



What a beauty!


----------



## GTs58

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1459728
> 
> View attachment 1459729
> 
> View attachment 1459730
> 
> View attachment 1459731
> 
> View attachment 1459732
> 
> View attachment 1459733
> 
> View attachment 1459734
> 
> View attachment 1459735
> 
> View attachment 1459736
> 
> View attachment 1459737
> 
> View attachment 1459738
> 
> View attachment 1459739
> 
> View attachment 1459740
> 
> View attachment 1459741
> 
> View attachment 1459742
> Sweet 81 cruiser 5 i picked up from the original owner this morning.he bought it new at Anaheim schwinn.positron cable appears to have been replaced and i added the two cable clamps on the top tube as they were missing.never cleaned,never polished.i wiped it off with a wet rag.




Thanks for all the detail shots on your new Cruiser.  👍  The serial number was stamped sometime in October 1981 but the bike is a 1982 model built on March 9, 1982. Pretty big gap between the SN stamping and final build date! Very nice original too.


----------



## birdzgarage

GTs58 said:


> Thanks for all the detail shots on your new Cruiser.  👍  The serial number was stamped sometime in October 1981 but the bike is a 1982 model built on March 9, 1982. Pretty big gap between the SN stamping and final build date! Very nice original too.



Wow that is a big time lapse.that thing set a new record.sold in 30 minutes.i love instagram


----------



## hm.

birdzgarage said:


> Sweet 81 cruiser 5 i picked up from the original owner this morning.he bought it new at Anaheim schwinn.positron cable appears to have been replaced and i added the two cable clamps on the top tube as they were missing.never cleaned,never polished.i wiped it off with a wet rag.





birdzgarage said:


> Wow that is a big time lapse.that thing set a new record.sold in 30 minutes.i love instagram



Sweet is right! Congrats! not surprised it went fast.


----------



## 1979AL

Tony M said:


> View attachment 1409741
> 
> "NOS" SCHWINN STUDDED BALLOONS



Selling the gum walls?


----------



## koolbikes

Purchased today at RO Bike Swap this DQxxxxxx April 1979 Schwinn Spitfire 5 w/ badge #1099
First thing was to remove those hideous Wald aftermarket fenders, needs a good clean-up and some fine tuning.


----------



## GTs58

Nice one @koolbikes! I have one in Black and I sure wish it was Blue.


----------



## koolbikes

I have this one posted in the coaster Cruiser tread ...  Needed to be here in the correct 5 speed tread.
Purchased at Spring Memory Lane Swap 2021 Schwinn Cruiser 5 MRxxxxxx Dec 1980 Badge #1671 June 17, 1981
This one is going to get NOS W/W Studded Balloon Tires , a total tear down, detailed and some fine tuning over the winter months. Should clean-up very nice !


----------



## Deleted member 89567

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1459728
> 
> View attachment 1459729
> 
> View attachment 1459730
> 
> View attachment 1459731
> 
> View attachment 1459732
> 
> View attachment 1459733
> 
> View attachment 1459734
> 
> View attachment 1459735
> 
> View attachment 1459736
> 
> View attachment 1459737
> 
> View attachment 1459738
> 
> View attachment 1459739
> 
> View attachment 1459740
> 
> View attachment 1459741
> 
> View attachment 1459742
> Sweet 81 cruiser 5 i picked up from the original owner this morning.he bought it new at Anaheim schwinn.positron cable appears to have been replaced and i added the two cable clamps on the top tube as they were missing.never cleaned,never polished.i wiped it off with a wet rag.




Wonderful!
Can we have a picture of the sticker on the tube under the saddle?
Thank you!


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

koolbikes said:


> I have this one posted in the coaster Cruiser tread ...  Needed to be here in the correct 5 speed tread.
> Purchased at Spring Memory Lane Swap 2021 Schwinn Cruiser 5 MRxxxxxx Dec 1980 Badge #1671 June 17, 1981
> This one is going to get NOS W/W Studded Balloon Tires , a total tear down, detailed and some fine tuning over the winter months. Should clean-up very nice !
> 
> View attachment 1481439
> 
> View attachment 1481440



Are the tires on it now original Schwinn studded if so would you sale


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> View attachment 421117 View attachment 421116 View attachment 421115 View attachment 421114 View attachment 421113 View attachment 421112 View attachment 421110 View attachment 421111 View attachment 421111 View attachment 421110 View attachment 421106
> 
> View attachment 421107
> 
> View attachment 421108
> 
> View attachment 421109



Hi I know this is an old thread but I’m somewhat new, I noticed your 20” cruiser’s fork is longer and straighter then a regular Model fork. I was wondering if you know Why or could you measure it to the next to the 24” fork? I’ve been wanting to make a replica but I can really find anything on what size it’s off of 24”? or what Model it’s from like a 20” scrambler? ..thanks


----------



## 19*01

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Hi I know this is an old thread but I’m somewhat new, I noticed your 20” cruiser’s fork is longer and straighter then a regular Model fork. I was wondering if you know Why or could you measure it to the next to the 24” fork? I’ve been wanting to make a replica but I can really find anything on what size it’s off of 24”? or what Model it’s from like a 20” scrambler? ..thanks



The 20-inch forks that you see, are original to that bike.. they only come on the 20 in Schwinn Cruiser, a lot of people call them the mini Cruiser but it's really just a 20 in Schwinn Cruiser.. I believe they only came out in 81, I've heard 82 but don't quote me on that


----------



## koolbikes

The same Fork was used on the early Schwinn Scrambler's, the frames are different, the Cruiser has a brake bridge were the Scrambler is a coaster frame. I haven't been able to find the info but some of the early 20" Cruisers were dated in 1981 but were presented in the 1982 Schwinn Catalog. Someone has to have some Schwinn Reporters with this info?


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Thank you sir! I’m assuming the chain guard “L” bracket is for a 5 speed or a 24/26” that was put on a 20” guard so it has the clearance for the full size sprocket?


----------



## 19*01

koolbikes said:


> The same Fork was used on the early Schwinn Scrambler's, the frames are different, the Cruiser has a brake bridge were the Scrambler is a coaster frame. I haven't been able to find the info but some of the early 20" Cruisers were dated in 1981 but were presented in the 1982 Schwinn Catalog. Someone has to have some Schwinn Reporters with this info?
> 
> View attachment 1495223
> 
> View attachment 1495224



So from what it sounds like, is that they are different! Correct?


----------



## koolbikes

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Thank you sir! I’m assuming the chain guard “L” bracket is for a 5 speed or a 24/26” that was put on a 20” guard so it has the clearance for the full size sprocket?



The 20" Cruiser is a larger frame & chain guard which will accommodate the 46 tooth sprocket, the junior frame is smaller / shorter and will not fit the full size sprocket.


----------



## koolbikes

19*01 said:


> So from what it sounds like, is that they are different! Correct?



Fork is the same.
 As stated in one of the other same four topics as this question. The fork was taller for the  longer crank clearance and 20 x 2.125 S-2 front tire / wheel.


----------



## Truckerjosh

Found this one for $30....hard to say no. Needs tires and tubes but should be a roller soon....maybe
The baskets on the back are rad, they fold but in sure that they'll rattle a lot.


----------



## Billythekid

I just got a matching girls for $40 you beat me by far lol


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Chocolat96 said:


> View attachment 454646
> Here is another 5 speed I added the front atom drum the front drums are really hard to come by I paid $325 for the front rim with hub only



Hi I know this is an old thread but is it possible if you can send me some pictures of your front drum brake, mainly the side where the cable connection is, I want to see the difference between the one I have.
Thanks


----------



## 41rollfast

My old 1980 cruiser 5 that I converted to single speed bmx cruiser.


----------



## mrg

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Hi I know this is an old thread but is it possible if you can send me some pictures of your front drum brake, mainly the side where the cable connection is, I want to see the difference between the one I have.
> Thanks



You might want to check before posting ( or send a personal message ), original poster has not been on here in 9 months!


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers




----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

80sschwinncruisers said:


> View attachment 1529249



Something a little different 5 speed deluxe done from the factory


----------



## GTs58

80sschwinncruisers said:


> Something a little different 5 speed deluxe done from the factory



It's highly unlikely that was a factory build. Cool piece though.


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

GTs58 said:


> It's highly unlikely that was a factory build. Cool piece though.



That's what was told to me from guy I got it from he was supposed to be the original owner


----------



## Oilit

80sschwinncruisers said:


> That's what was told to me from guy I got it from he was supposed to be the original owner



The fenders look like they could have been factory or at least dealer-installed, but I have a hard time believing that front sprocket came on that bike.


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

Oilit said:


> The fenders look like they could have been factory or at least dealer-installed, but I have a hard time believing that front sprocket came on that bike.



when I first got it I thought the same thing too but I have seen two other bikes with the same sprocket on it that were cruisers


----------



## koolbikes

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Hi I know this is an old thread but is it possible if you can send me some pictures of your front drum brake, mainly the side where the cable connection is, I want to see the difference between the one I have.
> Thanks



Here's a photo of ATOM "Front" Expander / Drum Brake... Brake arm side with cable connection.
The second photo is the comparison with "Rear" on top.


----------



## koolbikes

koolbikes said:


> Here's a photo of ATOM "Front" Expander / Drum Brake... Brake arm side with cable connection.
> The second photo is the comparison with "Rear" on top.
> 
> View attachment 1529436
> 
> View attachment 1529441



So, it appears that you have a "Rear" brake assembly in a "Front" ATOM Drum Housing on your 24" Kustom Cruiser.


----------



## hm.

1980


----------



## hm.

1981


----------



## hm.

1982


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers




----------



## 80sschwinncruisers




----------



## 80sschwinncruisers




----------



## 80sschwinncruisers




----------



## 80sschwinncruisers




----------



## 80sschwinncruisers




----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

41rollfast said:


> My old 1980 cruiser 5 that I converted to single speed bmx cruiser.View attachment 1528561



love it with the vans tire and the little red line really wish tange forks were easy to come by also that chain guard would be extra cool if it was chrome 🤓 nice rims too


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

80sschwinncruisers said:


> View attachment 1529249





80sschwinncruisers said:


> View attachment 1529598do you have any s 2 rims in good condition you would trade for an original 26” schwinn chrome springer fork


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

No not right now


----------



## hm.

ok.. lets see some more "5 speeds"


----------



## Oilit

koolbikes said:


> Here's a photo of ATOM "Front" Expander / Drum Brake... Brake arm side with cable connection.
> The second photo is the comparison with "Rear" on top.
> 
> View attachment 1529436
> 
> View attachment 1529441



That's interesting. Thanks for posting!


----------



## 80sschwinncruisers

My 1980 5 speed restoration


----------



## lordscool

View attachment 1529801


----------



## Oilit

lordscool said:


> View attachment 1529801



Nice bike, but wrong thread. Maybe start a thread in this forum:








						Custom Bicycles
					

Discussion of bicycles that have been extensively customized. This could be lowriders, rat-rod bikes, choppers etc.




					thecabe.com


----------



## lordscool

Oilit said:


> Nice bike, but wrong thread. Maybe start a thread in this forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Bicycles
> 
> 
> Discussion of bicycles that have been extensively customized. This could be lowriders, rat-rod bikes, choppers etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com


----------



## koolbikes

Took a look at this one today... Ended up passing on it but man, was it clean. The guy added all this stuff to make it look like a Schwinn Phantom. They'll be others.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

80sschwinncruisers said:


> My 1980 5 speed restorationView attachment 1529723View attachment 1529724View attachment 1529730View attachment 1529740View attachment 1529743View attachment 1529744View attachment 1529745View attachment 1529746



Nice Blue color.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## TWDay

Did Schwinn actually manufacture a bike called the Klunker?


----------



## TWDay

Did Schwinn actually manufacture a bike called the Klunker?


----------



## mrg

Only in 78 for a few months.


----------



## Xlobsterman

twday said:


> Did Schwinn actually manufacture a bike called the Klunker?




YES, it was a KLUNKER 5 speed released in late 78. The name was changed to the Spitfire 5 in 79 because of a trademark/copyright issue with the KLUNKER name.


----------



## TWDay

I wonder what possessed Schwinn to give a name like that to one of their bicycles. I guess maybe they were foretelling their future.


----------



## Xlobsterman

twday said:


> I wonder what possessed Schwinn to give a name like that to one of their bicycles. I guess maybe they were foretelling their future.




It is perfectly clear if you know the history of MTB


----------



## TWDay

Interesting.


----------



## TWDay

So I am assuming my 1967 Stingray could be considered a Klunker. That bike took hell and the only thing that suffered was the forks which I was able to repair. I was mountain biking with that bike back in the early 70’s in the Blue Ridge mountains. Didn’t realize it was a thing. Who would of think it.


----------



## mrg

I'd say StingRays were more the predecessor of BMX.


----------



## Xlobsterman

twday said:


> So I am assuming my 1967 Stingray could be considered a Klunker. That bike took hell and the only thing that suffered was the forks which I was able to repair. I was mountain biking with that bike back in the early 70’s in the Blue Ridge mountains. Didn’t realize it was a thing. Who would of think it.




Actually the Sting-Rays evolved into the BMX craze.............


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

Xlobsterman said:


> Actually the Sting-Rays evolved into the BMX craze.............




I remember that like it was yesterday, we had a few dudes cruising to the bike rack on new stingrays with knobby tires ,and cranks from 26" bike ,motorcycle lookin grips on high rise bars and a black seat with Schwinn on the side ,I'll never forget that image still stuck in my mind all these years, that was 6th grade !


Rafael


----------



## mrg

This is anothe good one, as soon as we seen this on the news in the mid 70's we started building our own and did the Mt. Wilson downhill!


----------



## rxinhed

Staying kinda true to my 1980 Cruiser 5, but have dropped the external gears in favor of Sturmey Archer drums and rear 5-speed. Cable clamps are tough to find these days.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

rxinhed said:


> Staying kinda true to my 1980 Cruiser 5, but have dropped the external gears in favor of Sturmey Archer drums and rear 5-speed. Cable clamps are tough to find these days.
> 
> View attachment 1541284



A guy in Canada sells them on flee bay But they are not cheap... Really nice old Schwinn any  way.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## Reedster

Here’s my pair of klunker 5’s


----------



## Oilit

Reedster said:


> Here’s my pair of klunker 5’s
> 
> View attachment 1552866
> 
> View attachment 1552867



Is the black one restored? The red one looks original but the black one looks just too nice!


----------



## Reedster

The black one is all original I changed the original tires here’s a not so good picture of the bike shop sticker it’s been a Southern California bike it’s whole life. That shop was about 15 miles from where I live now.


----------



## GTs58

*Here is a very early 1985 Cruiser 5 produced in Taiwan. *
Serial number  L841010580 under the bottom bracket.  First three digits, L= November, 84 is the year.
Badge date  3474   Dec. 12, 1984
This is the normal situation for the beginning of Schwinn's model year change over.

So Murray and Taiwan were producing Cruisers for Schwinn at the same time using Xlobsterman's girls example for the Murray reference that has the SN SB500484 and a badge # 0635 














Not mine.


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

koolbikes said:


> Here's a photo of ATOM "Front" Expander / Drum Brake... Brake arm side with cable connection.
> The second photo is the comparison with "Rear" on top.
> 
> View attachment 1529436
> 
> View attachment 1529441



Thanks for the picture reference, I found the “expander” to switch out but it didn’t come with the piece that the cable goes through. Can you or anyone tell me what part it is that I need, thanks


----------



## Rusty Klunker

GTs58 said:


> *Here is a very early 1985 Cruiser 5 produced in Taiwan. *
> Serial number  L841010580 under the bottom bracket.  First three digits, L= November, 84 is the year.
> Badge date  3474   Dec. 12, 1984
> This is the normal situation for the beginning of Schwinn's model year change over.
> 
> So Murray and Taiwan were producing Cruisers for Schwinn at the same time using Xlobsterman's girls example for the Murray reference that has the SN SB500484 and a badge # 0635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1557591
> 
> Not mine.




I have seen some with the SN on the BB but most of the Taiwan ones the SN is on the left rear dropout and starts with a "Y" then the next number is the last of the year. Xlobstermans is a bit of an oddball. Havent seen an 85 with the SN on the headtube. And unlike the one you posted with the Taiwan forks that have fender braces his has the 83 Schwinn forks.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Rusty Klunker said:


> I have seen some with the SN on the BB but most of the Taiwan ones the SN is on the left rear dropout and starts with a "Y" then the next number is the last of the year. Xlobstermans is a bit of an oddball. Havent seen an 85 with the SN on the headtube. And unlike the one you posted with the Taiwan forks that have fender braces his has the 83 Schwinn forks.




MY theory is the bike I just got was a bike built with using the last of the parts from the Murray contract with Schwinn. It is too bad the serial number letters are illegible. But the head badge code puts in the first quarter of 85.


----------



## Skatelab

Just added this clean 1980 to my collection. Ive have all 4 colors now in both 5 speed and coaster.


----------



## Reedster

Just got this one last month and finished it up this week. I’ve been looking for a 70’s blue spitfire for a while they’re harder to find then you think


----------



## Xlobsterman

I am looking for a complete wheel set for an 84 Schwinn Cruiser 5. Anyone have a set they want to sell?


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

Xlobsterman said:


> I am looking for a complete wheel set for an 84 Schwinn Cruiser 5. Anyone have a set they want to sell?
> 
> View attachment 1595170



this is a nice one is are you keeping the wheels original or do you want a wheel set for another cruiser five you have


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

i really like the CMC rims smooth surface and chrome more than my knurled rims


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> this is a nice one is are you keeping the wheels original or do you want a wheel set for another cruiser five you have




I want the wheel set for another 84 Cruiser 5 that I have. It came with a set of alloy wheels, and I want to get it back to the original wheels if I can find some?


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Xlobsterman said:


> I want the wheel set for another 84 Cruiser 5 that I have. It came with a set of alloy wheels, and I want to get it back to the original wheels if I can find some?



I believe I have a set. I had that exact ‘84 cruiser 5 and parted it out. Maybe need a little TLC. I’ll PM ya pics


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Reedster said:


> Just got this one last month and finished it up this week. I’ve been looking for a 70’s blue spitfire for a while they’re harder to find then you think
> 
> View attachment 1595128
> 
> View attachment 1595129
> 
> View attachment 1595130



This is so epic!! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

Xlobsterman said:


> I want the wheel set for another 84 Cruiser 5 that I have. It came with a set of alloy wheels, and I want to get it back to the original wheels if I can find some?



o ok i hate that i see nice sets all the time in los angeles i have a offer up link i could send you for a five speed set maybe the guy will consider shipping


----------



## Xlobsterman

Dizzle Problems said:


> I believe I have a set. I had that exact ‘84 cruiser 5 and parted it out. Maybe need a little TLC. I’ll PM ya pics




YES, please send pics........


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> o ok i hate that i see nice sets all the time in los angeles i have a offer up link i could send you for a five speed set maybe the guy will consider shipping




YES, please send the links.


----------



## birdzgarage

Reedster said:


> Just got this one last month and finished it up this week. I’ve been looking for a 70’s blue spitfire for a while they’re harder to find then you think
> 
> View attachment 1595128
> 
> View attachment 1595129
> 
> View attachment 1595130



Love the way it turned out


----------



## mrg

Cool build and would love to get a bike with a sticker from my childhood hangout Russell's Schwinn!


----------



## Reedster

mrg said:


> Cool build and would love to get a bike with a sticker from my childhood hangout Russell's Schwinn!View attachment 1597050



That’s cool that was your LBS I picked it up in Downey.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

HERE'S MINE! bad picture, there is some sort of motor on it as well.  picked it up Sunday and haven't had time to mess with it. it is mostly just dirty and should clean up, has one rotten Schwinn studded balloon tire and one that may be good.


----------



## mrg

Looking at all these 5's I decided to brake out my 79 Spitfire, found this for a friend a few yrs ago out of AZ but I ended up with it a couple yrs later and has a shop sticker from Whitter Ca. another close shop I frequented in my 20's, today rode over to another old LBS that use to be a Schwinn shop, closed a few months ago ( owner passed away ), luckily was bought and opened under the same name. another shop I've went to sense I was a kid, every city around me had their own Schwinn shop so we made our rounds on our StingRays😎


----------



## razinhellcustomz

49autocycledeluxe said:


> HERE'S MINE! bad picture, there is some sort of motor on it as well.  picked it up Sunday and haven't had time to mess with it. it is mostly just dirty and should clean up, has one rotten Schwinn studded balloon tire and one that may be good.
> 
> View attachment 1597433



I have a pair of studded Schwinn script wide whites i could part with if you need some... RideOnn... Razin..


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

Xlobsterman said:


> YES, please send the links.



Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/n1ENwuqRNob


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

mrg said:


> Looking at all these 5's I decided to brake out my 79 Spitfire, found this for a friend a few yrs ago out of AZ but I ended up with it a couple yrs later and has a shop sticker from Whitter Ca. another close shop I frequented in my 20's, today rode over to another old LBS that use to be a Schwinn shop, closed a few months ago ( owner passed away ), luckily was bought and opened under the same name. another shop I've went to sense I was a kid, every city around me had their own Schwinn shop so we made our rounds on our StingRays😎View attachment 1597481
> 
> View attachment 1597482
> 
> View attachment 1597479
> 
> View attachment 1597480View attachment 1597548



Does anyone know or have an idea of where to go to get some shop stickers made like style used on Whittier shop decal. If it’s out of Los Angeles county I’ll take an online shop.
Thanks


----------



## Reedster

Sunset~ave_schwinn said:


> Does anyone know or have an idea of where to go to get some shop stickers made like style used on Whittier shop decal. If it’s out of Los Angeles county I’ll take an online shop.
> Thanks



I’ve had decals made for a rare 26” bmx bike if you have the design most vinyl wrap shops could make them cost will be the problem


----------



## Reedster

mrg said:


> Cool build and would love to get a bike with a sticker from my childhood hangout Russell's Schwinn!View attachment 1597050



If you find a blue 70’s spitfire in similar or better condition we can figure something out all I need is the frame


----------



## Sunset~ave_schwinn

Reedster said:


> I’ve had decals made for a rare 26” bmx bike if you have the design most vinyl wrap shops could make them cost will be the problem



Yea I’ll try that option next,  i had some made a while back from online site and the white was semi transparent so put on over a dark color the white print turned grey.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> Check out this item on OfferUp. https://offerup.co/n1ENwuqRNob




Thanks for the link, but those are now marked SOLD. I have a set of those right now. I am really looking for the wheel set that was on the 83's from the factory to keep the bike in factory issued condition.


----------



## mrg

Xlobsterman said:


> Thanks for the link, but those are now marked SOLD. I have a set of those right now. I am really looking for the wheel set that was on the 83's from the factory to keep the bike in factory issued condition.




So I’ve see both S2’s and square Murray style rims on a 83?


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> So I’ve see both S2’s and square Murray style rims on a 83?




I believe that may be true. The S-2 rims were most likely early 83, and the CMC rims were the later 83? The 83 I have is the early model with the S-2 rims, the .080 spokes, and the Normandy hub front, and Shimano coaster in the rear.

Either way, I mistakenly stated 83, but the bike I have that needs the wheels is actually an 84, so I would prefer the CMC rims for this bike.


----------



## mrg

Do they say CMC because I had a pair that I thought were the same as Murry with a Schwinn approved 10 spd looking front hub & 1 spd freewheel rear?


----------



## Rusty Klunker

mrg said:


> Do they say CMC because I had a pair that I thought were the same as Murry with a Schwinn approved 10 spd looking front hub & 1 spd freewheel rear?




My 83 Cruiser has the Schwinn approved made in france hub that looks like its from a 10 spd. Has a smaller axle, 5/16 and thinner spokes unlike my 80 and 81 with ACS front hubs. The rim has a double knurl but no other markings that I see.


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> Do they say CMC because I had a pair that I thought were the same as Murry with a Schwinn approved 10 spd looking front hub & 1 spd freewheel rear?




The Black 84 Cruiser 5 that I have has no markings on the rims. The front hub is a "Schwinn Approved" hub made in France by the Normandy hub company. These hubs are on both my 83 single speed, and my 84 5 speed Cruisers. It is what was used those years.


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

Xlobsterman said:


> I believe that may be true. The S-2 rims were most likely early 83, and the CMC rims were the later 83? The 83 I have is the early model with the S-2 rims, the .080 spokes, and the Normandy hub front, and Shimano coaster in the rear.
> 
> Either way, I mistakenly stated 83, but the bike I have that needs the wheels is actually an 84, so I would prefer the CMC rims for this bike.
> 
> View attachment 1597994




i seen some early ones like the ones you want 
i also been looking for them too after seeing the chrome from my uncles 1984 and how straight they are 

 i was going to take a trip to Anaheim to check them out they look shiny still 

https://offerup.com/item/detail/1363189143


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

@Xlobsterman it also has a suntour coaster brake are those any good?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jorgesk8erdie said:


> i seen some early ones like the ones you want
> i also been looking for them too after seeing the chrome from my uncles 1984 and how straight they are
> 
> i was going to take a trip to Anaheim to check them out they look shiny still
> 
> https://offerup.com/item/detail/1363189143




I would buy that bike for $150. But I am not sure those are the same rims as used on the 84 Cruisers?

I have never used the Suntour coaster hubs, but all the other Suntour products are good!


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

i asked him a while back and he said it read cmc but what company made starcruiser


----------



## Schulze

I’ve owned a star cruiser. mine looked newer that that blue one. Mine had LW on the head tube.
and under the seat is says…designed by LW


----------



## koolbikes

koolbikes said:


> I have this one posted in the coaster Cruiser tread ...  Needed to be here in the correct 5 speed tread.
> Purchased at Spring Memory Lane Swap 2021 Schwinn Cruiser 5 MRxxxxxx Dec 1980 Badge #1671 June 17, 1981
> This one is going to get NOS W/W Studded Balloon Tires , a total tear down, detailed and some fine tuning over the winter months. Should clean-up very nice !
> 
> View attachment 1481439
> 
> View attachment 1481440



Had some time to upgrade the tires and seat, gumwall tires and tan seat go great with the chestnut finish.


----------



## Schulze

Five speed Friday! Picked up a nice little Cruiser 5 today. Looks like it’s going to need some loving. Not sure about the shifter and derailer, however, it shift through all five gears just fine. The atom drum needs some parts/reconnecting…but otherwise a nice start. Head badge stamp is 1261. Headtube: MR620050


----------



## Schulze

This was pretty much the only photo from the ad that was in focus. I could make out the atom drum and in the ad they called it a 3 speed. Contacted the seller late in the evening and accepted my offer. Then I didn’t hear back from them, that drove me nuts! Had to wait until this morning and they finally got back to me so I could go pick up.


----------



## mrg

How about fenderless 5 spd Friday and to top that a 100 degree spring day!


----------



## GTs58

Schulze said:


> Five speed Friday! Picked up a nice little Cruiser 5 today. Looks like it’s going to need some loving. Not sure about the shifter and derailer, however, it shift through all five gears just fine. The atom drum needs some parts/reconnecting…but otherwise a nice start. Head badge stamp is 1261. Headtube: MR620050
> 
> View attachment 1602835
> 
> View attachment 1602836
> 
> View attachment 1602837
> 
> View attachment 1602838
> 
> View attachment 1602839




Wow! For a minute there I thought you grabbed this one that's been for sale for over a year.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

took it out and hosed it down yesterday. the fenders and motor will be coming off soon along with new tubes and general cleaning up.

I have another similar bike but just a "Schwinn Cruiser". it has the atom drum on the back but it did not come with it.


----------



## Oilit

Schulze said:


> Five speed Friday! Picked up a nice little Cruiser 5 today. Looks like it’s going to need some loving. Not sure about the shifter and derailer, however, it shift through all five gears just fine. The atom drum needs some parts/reconnecting…but otherwise a nice start. Head badge stamp is 1261. Headtube: MR620050
> 
> View attachment 1602835
> 
> View attachment 1602836
> 
> View attachment 1602837
> 
> View attachment 1602838
> 
> View attachment 1602839



I think all the '81 Cruiser 5's were still using Shimano's "Positron" derailleur, but the cables for those are a different design and fairly scarce, so swapping out the derailleur was probably just easier. Unless you're a stickler for originality, I'd just go with it.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> I think all the '81 Cruiser 5's were still using Shimano's "Positron" derailleur, but the cables for those are a different design and fairly scarce, so swapping out the derailleur was probably just easier. Unless you're a stickler for originality, I'd just go with it.




The Positron cables are still readily available in a variety of colors, but the grey cables originally used on the Cruiser 5 seem to be the hardest ones to get.


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps

Found this 1980 a couple weeks ago. Shifter cable was broke but finally got the replacement and got her on the road. Sweet ride!


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

Schulze said:


> Five speed Friday! Picked up a nice little Cruiser 5 today. Looks like it’s going to need some loving. Not sure about the shifter and derailer, however, it shift through all five gears just fine. The atom drum needs some parts/reconnecting…but otherwise a nice start. Head badge stamp is 1261. Headtube: MR620050
> 
> View attachment 1602835
> 
> View attachment 1602836
> 
> View attachment 1602837
> 
> View attachment 1602838
> 
> View attachment 1602839



i like the knurling it looks deep and fine unlike my 79 spitfire


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

Josie 2 Shrimps said:


> Found this 1980 a couple weeks ago. Shifter cable was broke but finally got the replacement and got her on the road. Sweet ride!
> 
> View attachment 1603847
> 
> View attachment 1603848
> 
> View attachment 1603849



jeeze really clean


----------



## 1979AL

I love the spitfires.  My two 79 5 speed with rear drum brake Spits.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Here’s a 78 Klunker 5 I just picked up this week. Looks to be all original and complete. Chainguard has been blacked out at some point. You can see the work “klunker” if you look hard at the close up of the guard. I’m guessing the dealer did it during the time of the lawsuit over the name. Will be for sale soon.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Here’s a 78 Klunker 5 I just picked up this week. Looks to be all original and complete. Chainguard has been blacked out at some point. You can see the work “klunker” if you look hard at the close up of the guard. I’m guessing the dealer did it during the time of the lawsuit over the name. Will be for sale soon.
> 
> View attachment 1615788
> 
> View attachment 1615789
> 
> View attachment 1615790
> 
> View attachment 1615791
> 
> View attachment 1615792
> 
> View attachment 1615793
> 
> View attachment 1615794
> 
> View attachment 1615795
> 
> View attachment 1615796
> 
> View attachment 1615797




I see no reason for a dealer to paint over the KLUNKER name on the guard, since Schwinn sent out new Spitfire 5 guards to all its dealers to replace them. BUT, it is a mystery on why it was done, and probably one that will never be solved unless we meet the person who actually did the painting.........LOL

Either way, finding any original KLUNKER 5 bikes is a good thing regardless of the condition!


----------



## Kramai88

_1980 _


----------



## biggermustache

Finally got him out of the box. So freakin stoked!!


----------



## Xlobsterman

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1619523View attachment 1619524
> View attachment 1619525
> Finally got him out of the box. So freakin stoked!!




If you can get that chrome cleaned up, it should come out nice!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1619523View attachment 1619524
> View attachment 1619525
> Finally got him out of the box. So freakin stoked!!



Real nice find, is that a fleet as yard art in the background?


----------



## biggermustache

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Real nice find, is that a fleet as yard art in the background?



Yes, it’s waiting for space to move inside.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

biggermustache said:


> Yes, it’s waiting for space to move inside.




Not sure if that fancy white bike rack is an old piece of fencing or intended to be a pretty bike rack. Either way I love it and it would probably be allowed in my driveway by the boss. I would be interested in knowing where you got it.


----------



## biggermustache

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Not sure if that fancy white bike rack is an old piece of fencing or intended to be a pretty bike rack. Either way I love it and it would probably be allowed in my driveway by the boss. I would be interested in knowing where you got it.



My brother had it made for his business many years ago; when he died, I brought it home. It was made by a local blacksmith in the late 70's. It is normally mounted, but I had an extensive remodel done and haven't had a chance to mount it back yet.


----------



## SoBayRon

Here is a project ‘81 Cruiser 5 that I just acquired. Original Chestnut paint that should polish out pretty well, but someone must have removed all of the graphics at some point. First pic is how I got it, so I  immediately removed the seat and grips! Should be a fun clean up and service. Needs a new Positron cable, though😩. Looking forward to getting it on the road.


----------



## Xlobsterman

It simply amazes me when I see some of the prices people are asking for these bikes. One would think that a bike shop would be more in touch with reality, and current pricing on these bikes? But then I see this bike listed for $1500 bucks...............LOL

https://www.ebay.com/itm/175290380556?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Xlobsterman said:


> It simply amazes me when I see some of the prices people are asking for these bikes. One would think that a bike shop would be more in touch with reality, and current pricing on these bikes? But then I see this bike listed for $1500 bucks...............LOL
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/175290380556?campid=5335809022



Did you look at his other items? They love their  overpricing of bikes. They also have the same knobby tire listed at 2 different prices. I guess if you throw enough S h ! t at the wall something will stick.


----------



## Xlobsterman

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Did you look at his other items? They love their  overpricing of bikes. They also have the same knobby tire listed at 2 different prices. I guess if you throw enough S h ! t at the wall something will stick.




Yep, lots of overpriced stuff in their other listings!

But I guess that is what makes the USA so great.....! Capitalism at its finest.


----------



## koolbikes

Xlobsterman said:


> Yep, lots of overpriced stuff in their other listings!
> 
> But I guess that is what makes the USA so great.....! Capitalism at its finest.



I'm thinking he has been following the upsurge of interest in these Spitfire & Cruiser bicycle and had done a past purchase search on eBay and Facebook and has seen that there has been a few sales of them near this price range. These bicycles are getting collectible and I have had collectors ask me why I'm interested in them. Schwinn bicycle beginnings are with the balloon cantilever frame and these bicycles are the end of that USA made era, 26", 24" & 20"...  1982 "The End".


----------



## Xlobsterman

koolbikes said:


> I'm thinking he has been following the upsurge of interest in these Spitfire & Cruiser bicycle and had done a past purchase search on eBay and Facebook and has seen that there has been a few sales of them near this price range. These bicycles are getting collectible and I have had collectors ask me why I'm interested in them. Schwinn bicycle beginnings are with the balloon cantilever frame and these bicycles are the end of that USA made era, 26", 24" & 20"...  1982 "The End".




I watch this market pretty close on Ebay, and I never see bikes sell for that price, or anywhere even close! The average sale price of a Cruiser 5 in good condition is $500, some a bit more if in pristine condition, and most of those sales are in California where people have more money than brains!!!!


----------



## koolbikes

https://www.ebay.com/itm/165506356610?campid=5335809022
Guessing one of those Cali Folks, but now you see one has Sold on eBay for that $$ !
Appears to have a Rear Wheel Drum Brake on Front with correct Springer Fork. Kustom !


----------



## Xlobsterman

koolbikes said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/165506356610?campid=5335809022
> Guessing one of those Cali Folks, but now you see one has Sold on eBay for that $$ !
> Appears to have a Rear Wheel Drum Brake on Front with correct Springer Fork. Kustom !




Some of those sold listings can be a bit deceptive if a best offer was used to purchase the bike. It doesn't show what the actual sale price was, just the original asking price. Also that is not the period correct fork, it is an early 60's fork. And IMO, that drum brake on the front looks like s#!t. LOL


----------



## koolbikes

https://www.ebay.com/itm/175290380556?campid=5335809022Another Schwinn Cruiser 5, Sold on eBay.


----------



## GTs58

koolbikes said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/175290380556?campid=5335809022Another Schwinn Cruiser 5, Sold on eBay.




JR serial, Chestnut, actual fork dart. Interesting...........Seller is calling it an 81 but didn't post a head badge shot or mention the build date.


----------



## Xlobsterman

koolbikes said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/175290380556?campid=5335809022Another Schwinn Cruiser 5, Sold on eBay.




Yep, and here is one on the other end of the spectrum: https://www.ebay.com/itm/203919631489?campid=5335809022


----------



## koolbikes

Xlobsterman said:


> Yep, and here is one on the other end of the spectrum: https://www.ebay.com/itm/203919631489?campid=5335809022



That was a really good deal for a Spitfire 5, it actually sold the second time for $249.99
Speaking of spectrum, it seems the Black ones usually don't bring as much as the other available colors.


----------



## Xlobsterman

koolbikes said:


> That was a really good deal for a Spitfire 5, it actually sold the second time for $249.99
> Speaking of spectrum, it seems the Black ones usually don't bring as much as the other available colors.




Well, Black was always my favorite color, and it goes way back to my days working at the shop when I had my Black Spitfire, and then when I built my custom Champion MTB!

The price is all over the board for these, and IMO, I feel some of the bikes sold for stupid money on Ebay are bogus listings put in place to inflate the market for the bikes. It happens quite often on Ebay for other products as well.


----------



## 1979AL

Black 79 spitfire has always been my favorite.  Hard to find in great shape these days.  79s will always hold their value no matter if its the red, blue or black.  I have all 3 colors and currently building a blue one.  All 5 speed, rear drum brake original paint and parts.  My blue one will have both rear and front (original Atom) drum brake.  Will post pics soon.


----------



## Xlobsterman

1979AL said:


> Black 79 spitfire has always been my favorite.  Hard to find in great shape these days.  79s will always hold their value no matter if its the red, blue or black.  I have all 3 colors and currently building a blue one.  All 5 speed, rear drum brake original paint and parts.  My blue one will have both rear and front (original Atom) drum brake.  Will post pics soon.




Yea, I have a late model 79 Spitfire that has the large flange ACS hub, and the newer style handlebars that were used on the Cruiser models when they came out for the 1980 model year.


----------



## birdzgarage

I can't speak for ebay as I don't sell on there.i regularly get 600 to 700 bucks for a nice complete cruiser 5 and 500 to 600 for clean single speed cruisers.ive sold them all over the country.


----------



## Xlobsterman

birdzgarage said:


> I can't speak for ebay as I don't sell on there.i regularly get 600 to 700 bucks for a nice complete cruiser 5 and 500 to 600 for clean single speed cruisers.ive sold them all over the country.




All of the Spitfires and Cruisers I have I paid way less than $500 for any of them.


----------



## SoBayRon

Been working a little the last few weeks on my ‘81 Spicy Chestnut Cruiser 5. New Positron derailleur & shifter wire along with a few other parts, the usual services and we are up and riding today. Runs great - thanks for looking!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Browsing Ebay this morning, I found another bike from the shop I worked at in Manhattan Beach, California.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/255600480702?campid=5335809022


----------



## Xlobsterman

koolbikes said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/175290380556?campid=5335809022Another Schwinn Cruiser 5, Sold on eBay.




Here is one on the FB marketplace right now for $325 for anyone out in California






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiser 5 sells for $350 on Ebay







https://www.ebay.com/itm/204006887840?campid=5335809022


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> Cruiser 5 sells for $350 on Ebay
> 
> View attachment 1655515
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/204006887840?campid=5335809022



Considering the condition, that's a fair price, although if I had it I'd have to do something about that fork.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> Considering the condition, that's a fair price, although if I had it I'd have to do something about that fork.




That fork is a perfect example of how well a front caliper brake works when panic stopping on a steep slope at a high rate of speed.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> Considering the condition, that's a fair price, although if I had it I'd have to do something about that fork.




YEP, great condition except for the fork. But with the right tool, that can be fixed.


----------



## birdzgarage

Xlobsterman said:


> Cruiser 5 sells for $350 on Ebay
> 
> View attachment 1655515
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/204006887840?campid=5335809022



Local pick up only,one bid.


----------



## Axlerod

I just picked up this interesting 1981 Cruiser 5. It needs a good cleaning and a service


----------



## GTs58

Axlerod said:


> I just picked up this interesting 1981 Cruiser 5. It needs a good cleaning and a service
> View attachment 1681076
> 
> View attachment 1681077
> 
> View attachment 1681078



That seat makes it look like a 20" bike. 😜


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

what is this Positron.. is that like index shifting?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I posted a crusty pic here when I got it. now it is purdy. 🙂 

these are great riding bikes.


----------



## Oilit

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what is this Positron.. is that like index shifting?



You're correct, it was an early attempt at an indexed system, though not entirely successful.


----------



## Xlobsterman

I figured I would bump this post back to the top with this blast from the late 70's with the LAPD patrolling the beach in California on Schwinn Spitfire 5 bikes.


----------



## SoBayRon

Had the ‘81 Spicy Chestnut 5 out today.


----------



## Tony M

I wonder what's underneath all that pipe insulation


----------



## phantom

Tony M said:


> I wonder what's underneath all that pipe insulation View attachment 1720886



My bet is it's as nice as the guard and fork


----------



## DonChristie

I am becoming addicted to these bikes! Got a Spitfire and then found a Klunker 5!


----------



## Tony M

phantom said:


> My bet is it's as nice as the guard and fork



I feel like a kid on Christmas morning


----------



## Tony M

DonChristie said:


> I am becoming addicted to these bikes! Got a Spitfire and then found a Klunker 5!
> 
> View attachment 1720900
> 
> View attachment 1720901
> 
> View attachment 1720902



Nice Spitfire....That klunker just needs  A little bit of love that's all


----------



## Tony M

Super clean 1980 CRUISER 5


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

DonChristie said:


> I am becoming addicted to these bikes! Got a Spitfire and then found a Klunker 5!
> 
> View attachment 1720900
> 
> View attachment 1720901
> 
> View attachment 1720902



i’m looking for a very clean s2 if you have one you would sale i have one but it has. flat spot on it and it really bothers me


----------



## Jorgesk8erdie

is anyone willing to trade a very nice clean and straight 26” s2 with no dings or flat spots for a set of 26” black wall studded balloon tires


----------

